# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر الفصيح >  رحلة مع شاعر صاحب أحساس راق ( فاروق جويدة )

## amal3

*أصدقائى

أخوتى وأخواتى

تعودت معكم أن تكون مواضيعى خاصة بى وبأشعارى 

واليوم لم أكتب    بل تأثرت بشاعر عظيم  وأديب وصحفى لامع 

منذ بداياتى وأنا أعتبره مثل أعلى لى ونمت حاستى الشعرية على كتاباته وأشعاره

لهذا فكرت  فى هذه الفكرة  ان أطرح أمامكم أشعار  هذا الشاعر الرائع 

وأن أكون سببا  لطرح أشعاره أمام ناظريكم

وأتمنى  أن تعجبكم هذه الفكرة  وأن تشاركونى قراءة أعمال شاعرنا العظيم 

فاروق جويدة  مع التعليق على الشاعر وأعماله لمن رغب وله منى جزيل الشكر*




نبذة حول الشاعر: فاروق جويدة 


*
*شاعر مصري معاصر ولد عام 1946، و هو من الأصوات الشعرية الصادقة والمميزة في حركة الشعر العربي المعاصر، نظم كثيرام ن ألوان الشعر ابتداء بالقصيدة العمودية وانتهاء بالمسرح الشعري. 
*قدم للمكتبة العربية 20 كتابا من بينها 13 مجموعة شعرية حملت تجربة لها خصوصيتها، وقدم للمسرح الشعري 3 مسرحيات حققت نجاحا كبيرا في عدد من المهرجانات المسرحية هي: الوزير العاشق ودماء على ستار الكعبة والخديوي. 
*ترجمت بعض قصائده ومسرحياته إلى عدة لغات عالمية منها الانجليزية والفرنسية والصينية واليوغوسلافية، وتناول أعماله الإبداعية عدد من الرسائل الجامعية في الجامعات المصرية والعربية. 
*تخرج في كلية الآداب قسم صحافة عام 1968، وبدأ حياته العملية محررا بالقسم الاقتصادي بالأهرام، ثم سكرتيرا لتحرير الأهرام، وهو حاليا رئيس القسم الثقافي بالأهرام. 
*

*والأن أصدقائى مع قصائد شاعرنا الجميل  فاروق جويدة*



*عيناك أرض لاتخون   قصيدة فصحى
***************************
عيناك ارض لاتخون

ومضيتُ أبحثُ عن عيونِكِ 

خلفَ قضبان الحياهْ 

وتعربدُ الأحزان في صدري 

ضياعاً لستُ أعرفُ منتهاه 

وتذوبُ في ليل العواصفِ مهجتي 

ويظل ما عندي 

سجيناً في الشفاه 

والأرضُ تخنقُ صوتَ أقدامي 

فيصرخُ جُرحُها تحت الرمالْ 

وجدائل الأحلام تزحف 

خلف موج الليل 

بحاراً تصارعه الجبال 

والشوق لؤلؤةٌ تعانق صمتَ أيامي 

ويسقط ضوؤها 

خلف الظلالْ 

عيناك بحر النورِ 

يحملني إلى 

زمنٍ نقي القلبِ .. 

مجنون الخيال 

عيناك إبحارٌ 

وعودةُ غائبٍ 

عيناك توبةُ عابدٍ 

وقفتْ تصارعُ وحدها 

شبح الضلال 

مازال في قلبي سؤالْ .. 

كيف انتهتْ أحلامنا ؟ 

مازلتُ أبحثُ عن عيونك 

علَّني ألقاك فيها بالجواب 

مازلتُ رغم اليأسِ 

أعرفها وتعرفني 

ونحمل في جوانحنا عتابْ 

لو خانت الدنيا 

وخان الناسُ 

وابتعد الصحابْ 

عيناك أرضٌ لا تخونْ 

عيناك إيمانٌ وشكٌ حائرٌ 

عيناك نهر من جنونْ 

عيناك أزمانٌ ومرٌ 

ليسَ مثل الناسِ 

شيئاً من سرابْ 

عيناك آلهةٌ وعشاقٌ 

وصبرٌ واغتراب 

عيناك بيتي 

عندما ضاقت بنا الدنيا 

وضاق بنا العذاب 

*** 

ما زلتُ أبحثُ عن عيونك 

بيننا أملٌ وليدْ 

أنا شاطئٌ 

ألقتْ عليه جراحها 

أنا زورقُ الحلم البعيدْ 

أنا ليلةٌ 

حار الزمانُ بسحرها 

عمرُ الحياة يقاسُ 

بالزمن السعيدْ 

ولتسألي عينيك 

أين بريقها ؟ 

ستقول في ألمٍ توارى 

صار شيئاً من جليدْ .. 

وأظلُ أبحثُ عن عيونك 

خلف قضبان الحياهْ 

ويظل في قلبي سؤالٌ حائرٌ 

إن ثار في غضبٍ 

تحاصرهُ الشفاهْ 

كيف انتهت أحلامنا ؟ 

قد تخنق الأقدار يوماً حبنا 

وتفرق الأيام قهراً شملنا 

أو تعزف الأحزان لحناً 

من بقايا ... جرحنا 

ويمر عامٌ .. ربما عامان 

أزمان تسدُ طريقنا 

ويظل في عينيك 

موطننا القديمْ 

نلقي عليه متاعب الأسفار 

في زمنٍ عقيمْ 

عيناك موطننا القديم 

وإن غدت أيامنا 

ليلاً يطاردُ في ضياءْ 

سيظل في عينيك شيءٌ من رجاءْ 

أن يرجع الإنسانٌ إنساناً 

يُغطي العُرى 

يغسل نفسه يوماً 

ويرجع للنقاءْ 

عيناك موطننا القديمُ 

وإن غدونا كالضياعِ 

بلا وطن 

فيها عشقت العمر 

أحزاناً وأفراحاً 

ضياعاً أو سكنْ 

عيناك في شعري خلودٌ 

يعبرُ الآفاقَ ... يعصفُ بالزمنْ 

عيناك عندي بالزمانِ 

وقد غدوتُ .. بلا زمنْ

----------


## amal3

*ويضيع العمر       القصيدة : فصحى 
***************************


*ويضيع العمـــــــــــــــــــر




يا رفيقَ الدَّرب 

تاه الدَّرْبُ منّا .. في الضباب 

يا رفيقَ العمر 

ضاعَ العمرُ .. وانتحرَ الشباب 

آهِ من أيّامنا الحيرى 

توارتْ .. في التراب 

آهِ من آمالِنا الحمقى 

تلاشتْ كالسراب 

يا رفيقَ الدَّرْب 

ما أقسى الليالي 

عذّبتنا .. 

حَطَّمَتْ فينا الأماني 

مَزَّقَتْنا 

ويحَ أقداري 

لماذا .. جَمَّعَتنا 

في مولدِ الأشواق 

ليتها في مولدِ الأشواقِ كانتْ فَرّقَتْنا 

لا تسلني يا رفيقي 

كيف تاهَ الدربُ .. مِنَّا 

نحن في الدنيا حيارى 

إنْ رضينا .. أم أَبَيْنَا 

حبّنا نحياه يوماً 

وغداً .. لا ندرِ أينَ !! 

لا تلمني إن جعلتُ العمرَ 

أوتاراً .. تُغنّي 

أو أتيتُ الروضَ 

منطلقَ التمنّي 

فأنا بالشعرِ أحيا كالغديرِ المطمئنِّ 

إنما الشعرُ حياتي ووجودي .. والتمنّي 

هل ترى في العمر شيئاً 

غير أيامٍ قليلة 

تتوارى في الليالي 

مثل أزهارِ الخميلة 

لا تكنْ كالزهرِ 

في الطُّرُقَاتِ .. يُلقيه البشر 

مثلما تُلقي الليالي 

عُمْرَنا .. بين الحُفَر 

فكلانا يا رفيقي 

من هوايات القَدَر 

يا رفيقَ الدَّرْب 

تاهَ الدربُ مني 

رغمَ جُرحي 

رغمَ جُرحي .. 

سأغنّي* 





*بالرغم منا قد نضيع         القصيدة : فصحى
******************************* *بالرغم منا قد نضيع


(1) 

قد قال لي يوما: 

إن جئت يا ولدي المدينة كالغريب 

و غدوت تلعق من ثراها البؤس 

في الليل الكئيب.. 

قد تشتهي فيها الصديق أو الحبيب 

إن صرت يا ولدي غريبا في الزحام 

أو صارت الدنيا امتهانا.. في امتهان 

أو جئت تطلب عزة الإنسان في دنيا الهوان 

إن ضاقت الدنيا عليك 

فخذ همومك في يديك 

و اذهب إلى قبر الحسين 

و هناك ((صلّي)).. ركعتين 

(2) 

كانت حياتي مثل كل العاشقين.. 

و العمر أشواق يداعبها الحنين.. 

كانت هموم أبي تذوب.. بركعتين 

كل الذي يبغيه في الدنيا صلاة في الحسين.. 

أو دعوة لله أن يرضى عليه 

لكي يرى.. جد الحسين.. 

قد كنت مثل أبي أصلي في المساء 

و أظل أقرأ في كتاب الله ألتمس الرجاء 

أو أقرأ الكتب القديمة 

أشواق ليلى أو رياض.. أبي العلاء 

(3) 

و أتيت يوما للمدينة كالغريب.. 

و رنين صوت أبي يهز مسامعي 

وسط الضباب و في الزحام.. 

يهزني في مضجعي 

و مدينتي الحيرى ضباب في ضباب.. 

أحشاؤها حبلى بطفل 

غير معروف.. الهوية 

أحزانها كرماد أنثى 

ربما كانت.. ضحية.. 

أنفاسها كالقيد يعصف بالسجين 

طرقاتها.. سوداء كالليل الحزين 

أشجارها صفراء و الدم في شوارعها.. يسيل 

كم من دماء الناس 

ينزف دون جرح.. أو طبيب 

لا شيء فيك مدينتي غير الزحام 

أحياؤنا.. سكنوا المقابر 

قبل أن يأتي الرحيل.. 

هربوا إلى الموتى أرادوا الصمت.. في دنيا الكلام 

ما أثقل الدنيا.. 

.. و كل الناس تحيا.. بالكلام!! 

(4) 

و هناك في درب المدينة ضاع مني.. كل شيء 

أضواؤها.. الصفراء كالشبح.. المخيف 

جثت من الأحياء نامت فوق أشلاء.. الرصيف.. 

ماتوا.. يريدون الرغيف.. 

شيخ ((عجوز)) يختفي خلف الضباب 

و يدغدغ المسكين شيئا.. من كلام 

قد كان لي مجد و أيام.. عظام 

قد كان لي عقل يفجر 

في صخور الأرض أنهار الضياء 

لم يبق في الدنيا.. حياء.. 

قد قلت ما عندي فقالوا إنني 

المجنون.. بين العقلاء 

قالوا بأني قد عصيت الأنبياء 

(5) 

درب المدينة صارخ الألوان 

فهنا يمين.. أو يسار قاني 

و الكل يجلس فوق جسم جريمة 

هي نزعة الأخلاق.. في الإنسان 

أبتاه.. أيامي هنا تمضي 

مع الحزن العميق 

و أعيش وحدي.. 

قد فقدت القلب و النبض.. الرقيق 

درب المدينة يا أبي درب عتيق.. 

تتربع الأحزان في أرجاءه 

و يموت فيه الحب.. و الأمل الغريق 

(6) 

ماذا ستفعل يا أبي 

إن جئت يوما.. دربنا 

أترى ستحيا مثلنا؟! 

ستموت يا أبتها حزنا.. بيننا 

و ستسمع الأصوات تصرخ.. يا أبي: 

يا ليتنا.. يا ليتنا.. يا ليتنا!!! 

و غدوت بين الدرب ألتمس الهروب 

أين المفر؟! 

و العمر يسرع للغروب.. 

(7) 

أبتاه.. لا تحزن 

فقد مضت السنين 

و لم أصل.. في الحسين 

لو كنت يا أبتاه مثلي 

لعرفت كيف يضيع منا كل شيء.. 

بالرغم منا.. قد نضيع 

بالرغم منا.. قد نضيع 

من يمنح الغرباء دفئا في الصقيع؟ 

من يجعل الغصن العقيم 

يجيء يوما.. بالربيع؟ 

من ينقذ الإنسان من هذا.. القطيع؟! 

(8) 

أبتاه.. 

بالأمس عدت إلى الحسين.. 

صليت فيه الركعتين.. 

بقيت همومي مثلما كانت 

صارت همومي في المدينة 

لا تذوب.. بركعتين!!

*

----------


## amal3

*بقايا أمنية    القصيدة : فصحى 
************************بقايا أمنية


مازال في قلبي بقايا .. أمنية 

أن نلتقي يوماً ويجمعنا .. الربيع 

أن تنتهي أحزاننا 

أن تجمع الأقدار يوماً شملنا 

فأنا ببعدك أختنق 

لم يبقى في عمري سوى 

أشباح ذكرى تحترق 

أيامي الحائرة تذوب مع الليالي المسرعة 

وتضيع أحلامي على درب السنين الضائعة 

بالرغم من هذا أحبك مثلما كنا .. وأكثر 

مازال في قلبي.... بقايا أمنية 

أن يجمع الأحباب درب 

تاه منا .. من سنين 

القلب يا دنياي كم يشقى 

وكم يشقى الحنين 

يا دربنا الخالي لعلك تذكر أشواقنا 

في ضوء القمر 

قد جفت الأزهار فيك 

وتبعثرت فوق أكف القدر .. 

عصفورنا الحيران مات .. من السهر 

قد ضاق بالأحزان بعدك .. فانتحر 

بالرغم من هذا 

أحبك مثلما كنا .. وأكثر 

في كل يوم تكبر الأشواق في أعماقنا.. 

في كل يوم ننسج الأحلام من أحزاننا.. 

يوماَ ستجمعنا الليالي مثلما كنا .. 

فأعود أنشد للهوى ألحاني 

وعلى جبينك تنتهي أحزاني.. 

ونعود نذكر أمسيات ماضية 

وأقول في عينيك أعذب أغنية 

قطع الزمان رنينها فتوقفت 

وغدت بقايا أمنية 

أواه يا قلبي .. 

بقايا أمنية* 





*الرحيل     القصيدة : فصحى *********************

*الرحــــــــــــــــــيل


قالت: 

لأن الخوف يجمعنا.. يفرقنا 

يمزقنا.. يساومنا ويحرق في مضاجعنا الأمان 

وأراك كهفا صامتا لا نبض فيه.. ولا كيان 

وأرى عيون الناس سجنا.. واسعا 

أبوابها كالمارد الجبار 

يصفعنا.. ويشرب دمعنا 

ماذا تقول عن الرحيل؟! 

* * * 

قالت: 

ثيابك لم تعد تحميك من قهر الشتاء 

وتمزقت أثوابنا 

هذي كلاب الحي تنهش لحمنا 

ثوبي تمزق هل تراه؟ 

صرنا عرايا في عيون الناس يصرخ عرينا 

البرد والليل الطويل 

العري واليأس الطويل 

القهر والخوف الطويل 

ماذا تقول عن الرحيل؟! 

* * * 

قالت: 

لعلك تذكر الطفل الصغير 

قد كان أجمل ما رأت عيناك في هذا الزمان 

يوما أتيتك أحمل الطفل الصغير 

كم كنت أحلم أن يضيء العمر في زمن ضرير 

أتراك تذكر صوته 

كما كان يحملنا بعيدا.. 

كم كان يمنحنا الأمان.. على ثرى زمن بخيل 

الطفل مات من الشتاء 

يوما خلعت الثوب كي أحميه.. 

مضيت عارية ألملم في صغيري 

كل ما قد كان عندي من رجاء.. 

لم ينفع الثوب القديم 

الطفل مات من الشتاء 

والبيت أصبح خاليا 

أثوابنا وتمزقت 

أحلامنا وتكسرت 

أيامنا وتآكلت 

وصغيرنا قد مات منا في جوانحنا دماه 

ماذا فعلت لكي تعيد له الحياة؟ 

ماذا تقول عن الرحيل؟! 

* * * 

قالت: 

تعال الآن نهتف بين جدران السكون 

قل أي شيء عن حكايتنا 

عن الإنسان في زمن الجنون 

اصرخ بدمعك أو جنون في الطريق 

اصرخ بجرحك في زمان لا يفيق 

قل أي شيء 

قل إنه الطوفان يأكلنا و يطعم من بقايانا 

كلاب الصيد و الغربان.. و الفئران في الزمن العقيم 

قل ما تشاء عن الجحيم 

ماذا تقول عن الرحيل؟! 

* * * 

قالت: 

لأنك جئت في زمن كسيح 

قد ضاع عمرك مثل عمري.. في ثرى أمل ذبيح 

دعني وحالي يا رفيقي هل ترى.. يشفى جريح من جريح؟ 

حلمي وحلمك يا حبيبي مع ضريح 

ماذا تقول عن الرحيل؟! 

* * * 

قالت: 

سأسأل عنك أحياء المدينة في خرائبها القديمة 

شرفاتها الثكلى أغانيها العقيمة 

وأقول كان العمر أقصر من أمانيه العظيمة 

لا تنس انك في فؤادي حيث كنت 

وحيث يحملني الطريق 

سأظل أذكر أن في عينيك قافلتي.. وعاصفتي 

وإيماني العميق 

بأن حبك جنة كالوهم ليس لها طريق 

لا تنس يوما عندما يأتي الزمان 

بحلمنا العذب السعيد 

فتش عن الطفل الصغير 

وذكره بي.. 

واحمل إليه حكاية وهدية في يوم عيد.. 

الآن قد جاء الرحيل..

*

----------


## amal3

*وأنت الحقيقة لو تعلمين     القصيدة : فصحى 
*********************************
*وأنت الحقيقة لو تعلمين


يقولون عني كثيرا كثيرا 

وأنت الحقيقة لو يعلمون 

لأنك عندي زمان قديم 

أفراح عمر وذكرى جنون 

وسافرت أبحث في كل وجه 

فألقاك ضوءا بكل العيون 

يهون مع البعد جرح الأماني 

ولكن حبك لا.. لا يهون 

* * * 

أحبك بيتا تواريت فيه 

وقد ضقت يوما بقهر السنين 

تناثرت بعدك في كل بيت 

خداع الأماني وزيف الحنين 

كهوف من الزيف ضمت فؤادي 

وآه من الزيف لو تعلمين 

* * * 

لماذا رجعت زمانا توارى 

وخلف فينا الأسى والعذاب 

بقاياي في كل بيت تنادي 

قصاصات عمري على كل باب 

فأصبحت أحمل قلبا عجوزا 

قليل الأماني كثير العتاب 

* * * 

لماذا رجعت وقد صرت لحنا 

يطوف على الأرض بين السحاب؟ 

لماذا رجعت وقد صرت ذكرى 

ودنيا من النور تؤوي الحيارى 

وأرضا تلاشى عليها المكان؟ 

لماذا رجعت وقد صرت لحنا 

ونهرا من الطهر ينساب فينا 

يطهر فينا خطايا الزمان؟ 

فهل تقبلين قيود الزمان؟ 

وهل تقبلين كهوف المكان؟ 

أحبك عمرا نقي الضمير 

إذا ضلل الزيف وجه الحياة 

* * * 

أحبك فجرا عنيد الضياء 

إذا ما تهاوت قلاع النجاة 

ولو دمر الزيف عشق القلوب 

لما عاش في القلب عشق سواه 

دعيني مع الزيف وحدي وسيفي 

وتبقين أنت المنار البعيد 

وتبقين رغم زحام الهموم 

طهارة أمسي وبيتي الوحيد 

أعود إليك إذا ضاق صدري 

وأسقاني الدهر ما لا أريد 

أطوف بعمري على كل بيت 

أبيع الليالي بسعر زهيد 

لقد عشت أشدو الهوى للحيارى 

و بين ضلوعي يئن الحنين 

وقد استكين لقهر الحياة 

ولكن حبك لا يستكين 

يقولون عني كثيرا كثيرا 

وأنت الحقيقة لو تعلمين
*




*وعشقتُ غيري ؟   القصيدة : فصحى
***************************


*وعشقت غيرى


وأتيتَ تسأل ياحبيبي عن هوايا 

هل مايزال يعيش في قلبي ويسكن في الحنايا؟ 

هل ظل يكبر بين أعماقي ويسري..في دمايا؟ 

الحبُ ياعمري..تمزقه الخطايا 

قد كنتَ يوماً حب عمري قبل ان تهوى..سوايا 

*** 

أيامُك الخضراء ذاب ربيعُها 

وتساقطت أزهاره في خاطري.. 

يامن غرسَت الحب بين جوانحي .. 

وملكت قلبي واحتويت مشاعري 

للملمت بالنسيان جرحي ..بعدما 

ضيعت أيامي بحلم عابر.. 

***** 

لو كنت تسمع صوت حبك في دمي 

قد كان مثل النبض في أعماقي 

كم غارت الخفقاتُ من همساته.. 

كم عانقته مع المنى أشواقي 

*** 

قلبي تعلم كيف يجفو ..من جفاني 

وسلكت درب البعد ..والنسيانِ 

قد كان حبك في فؤادي روضة 

ملأت حياتي بهجة ..وأغاني 

وأتى الخريف فمات كل رحيقها 

وغداالربيع..ممزقَ الأغصان 

*** 

مازال في قلبي رحيقُ لقائنا 

من ذاق طعمَ الحب..لا ينساه.. 

ماعاد يحملني حنيني للهوى 

لكنني أحيا..على ذكراهُ 

قلبي يعود إلي الطريق ولا يرى 

في العمر شيئاً..غيرطيف صبانا 

أيام كان الدربُ مثل قلوبنا.. 

نمضى عليه..فلا يملُ خطانا
*

----------


## amal3

*ماذا تبقى من أرض الأنبياء؟    القصيدة : فصحى 
************************************

*ماذا تبقى من أرض الأنبياء؟    



ماذا تبقى من بلاد الأنبياء.. 

لا شيء غير النجمة السوداء 

ترتع في السماء.. 

لا شيء غير مواكب القتلى 

وأنات النساء 

لا شيء غير سيوف داحس التي 

غرست سهام الموت في الغبراء 

لا شيء غير دماء آل البيت 

مازالت تحاصر كربلاء 

فالكون تابوت.. 

وعين الشمس مشنقةُ 

وتاريخ العروبة 

سيف بطش أو دماء.. 

ماذا تبقى من بلاد الأنبياء 

خمسون عاماً 

والحناجر تملأ الدنيا ضجيجاً 

ثم تبتلع الهواء.. 

خمسون عاماً 

والفوارس تحت أقدام الخيول 

تئن في كمد.. وتصرخ في استياء 

خمسون عاماً في المزاد 

وكل جلاد يحدق في الغنيمة 

ثم ينهب ما يشاء 

خمسون عاماً 

والزمان يدور في سأم بنا 

فإذا تعثرت الخطى 

عدنا نهرول كالقطيع إلى الوراء.. 

خمسون عاماً 

نشرب الأنخاب من زمن الهزائم 

نغرق الدنيا دموعاً بالتعازي والرثاء 

حتى السماء الآن تغلق بابها 

سئمت دعاء العاجزين وهل تُرى 

يجدي مع السفه الدعاء.. 

ماذا تبقى من بلاد الأنبياء؟ 

أترى رأيتم كيف بدلت الخيول صهيلها 

في مهرجان العجز… 

واختنقت بنوبات البكاء.. 

أترى رأيتم 

كيف تحترف الشعوب الموت 

كيف تذوب عشقاً في الفناء 

أطفالنا في كل صبح 

يرسمون على جدار العمر 

خيلاً لا تجيء.. 

وطيف قنديل تناثر في الفضاء.. 

والنجمة السوداء 

ترتع فوق أشلاء الصليب 

تغوص في دم المآذن 

تسرق الضحكات من عين الصغار 

الأبرياء 

ماذا تبقى من بلاد الأنبياء؟ 

ما بين أوسلو 

والولائم.. والموائد والتهاني.. والغناء 

ماتت فلسطين الحزينة 

فاجمعوا الأبناء حول رفاتها 

وابكوا كما تبكي النساء 

خلعوا ثياب القدس 

ألقوا سرها المكنون في قلب العراء 

قاموا عليها كالقطيع.. 

ترنح الجسد الهزيل 

تلوثت بالدم أرض الجنة العذراء.. 

كانت تحدق في الموائد والسكارى حولها 

يتمايلون بنشوة 

ويقبلون النجمة السوداء 

نشروا على الشاشات نعياً دامياً 

وعلى الرفات تعانق الأبناء والأعداء 

وتقبلوا فيها العزاء.. 

وأمامها اختلطت وجوه النساء 

صاروا في ملامحهم سواء 

ماتت بأيدي العابثين مدينة الشهداء 

ماذا تبقى من بلاد الأنبياء؟ 

في حانة التطبيع 

يسكر ألف دجال وبين كؤوسهم 

تنهار أوطان.. ويسقط كبرياء 

لم يتركوا السمسار يعبث في الخفاء 

حملوه بين الناس 

في البارات.. في الطرقات.. في الشاشات 

في الأوكار.. في دور العبادة 

في قبور الأولياء 

يتسللون على دروب العار 

ينكفئون في صخب المزاد 

ويرفعون الراية البيضاء.. 

ماذا سيبقى من سيوف القهر 

والزمن المدنس بالخطايا 

غير ألوان البلاء 

ماذا سيبقى من شعوب 

لم تعد أبداً تفرق 

بين بيت الصلاة.. وبين وكر للبغاء 

النجمة السوداء 

ألقت نارها فوق النخيل 

فغاب ضوء الشمس.. جف العشب 

واختفت عيون الماء 

ماذا تبقى من بلاد الأنبياء؟ 

ماتت من الصمت الطويل خيولنا الخرساء 

وعلى بقايا مجدها المصلوب ترتع نجمة سوداء 

فالعجز يحصد بالردى أشجارنا الخضراء 

لا شيء يبدو الآن بين ربوعنا 

غير الشتات.. وفرقة الأبناء 

والدهر يرسم صورة العجز المهين لأمة 

خرجت من التاريخ 

واندفعت تهرول كالقطيع إلى حمى الأعداء.. 

في عينها اختلطت 

دماء الناس والأيام والأشياء 

سكنت كهوف الضعف 

واسترخت على الأوهام 

ما عادت ترى الموتى من الأحياء 

كُهّانها يترنحون على دروب العجز 

ينتفضون بين اليأس والإعياء 

ماذا تبقى من بلاد الأنبياء؟ 

من أي تاريخ سنبدأ 

بعد أن ضاقت بنا الأيام 

وانطفأ الرجاء 

يا ليلة الإسراء عودي بالضياء 

يتسلل الضوء العنيد من البقيع 

إلى روابي القدس 

تنطلق المآذن بالنداء 

ويطل وجه محمد 

يسري به الرحمن نوراً في السماء.. 

الله أكبر من زمان العجز.. 

من وهن القلوب.. وسكرة الضعفاء 

الله أكبر من سيوف خانها 

غدر الرفاق.. وخِسة الأبناء 

جلباب مريم 

لم يزل فوق الخليل يضيء في الظلماء 

في المهد يسري صوت عيسى 

في ربوع القدس نهراً من نقاء 

يا ليلة الإسراء عودي بالضياء 

هزي بجذع النخلة العذراء 

يتساقط الأمل الوليد 

على ربوع القدس 

تنتفض المآذن يبعث الشهداء 

تتدفق الأنهار.. تشتعل الحرائق 

تستغيث الأرض 

تهدر ثورة الشرفاء 

يا ليلة الإسراء عودي بالضياء 

هزي بجذع النخلة العذراء 

رغم اختناق الضوء في عيني 

ورغم الموت.. والأشلاء 

مازلت أحلم أن أرى قبل الرحيل 

رماد طاغية تناثر في الفضاء 

مازلت أحلم أن أرى فوق المشانق 

وجه جلاد قبيح الوجه تصفعه السماء 

مازلت أحلم أن أرى الأطفال 

يقتسمون قرص الشمس 

يختبئون كالأزهار في دفء الشتاء 

مازلت أحلم… 

أن أرى وطناً يعانق صرختي 

ويثور في شمم.. ويرفض في إباء 

مازلت أحلم 

أن أرى في القدس يوماً 

صوت قداس يعانق ليلة الإسراء.. 

ويطل وجه الله بين ربوعنا 

وتعود.. أرض الأنبياء
*

----------


## ابن البلد

تسلم أيدك أ/ آمال علي الموضوع الجميل جدا جدا جدا
والحقيقة أنا بحب أقرأ شوي للشاعر فاروق جويدة
وبشكرك علي نقلك لنا بعض من قصائدة 
 :f:  :y:

----------


## amal3

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابن البلد
					
				
تسلم أيدك أ/ آمال علي الموضوع الجميل جدا جدا جدا
والحقيقة أنا بحب أقرأ شوي للشاعر فاروق جويدة
وبشكرك علي نقلك لنا بعض من قصائدة 




أخى العزيز ابن البلد

سعدت جدا لمرورك وأعجابك بفكرة الموضوع

وسعادتى أكبر لأعجابك بشاعرنا الجميل المصرى الأصيل فاروق جويدة

وأن شاء الله سوف أواصل تنزيل القصائد تباعا  علها تكون مرجع لمن يرغب 

فى قرائتها

وطبعا المفروض أنى أشكر شاعرنا فاروق جويدة لأن تدوينى  لأشعاره أعطانى فرصة 

مرورك على موضوعى

أتمنى ألا تكون المرة الاولى والأخيرة 

كما أتمنى أن تواصل قراءة القصائد تباعا ولك منى كل التقدير 

مع خالص ودى

آمال مصطفى*

----------


## amal3

*لأني أحبك      القصيدة : فصحى 
*************************
[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,green,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
لأنى أحـــــــــــــــبك



تعالي أحبك قبل الرحيل = فما عاد في العمر إلا القليل  
أتينا الحياة بحلمٍ بريءٍ = فعربد فينا زمانٌ بخيل  
*** ***  
حلمنا بأرضٍ تلم الحيارى = وتأوي الطيور وتسقي النخيل  
رأينا الربيع بقايا رمادٍ = ولاحت لنا الشمس ذكرى أصيل  
حلمنا بنهرٍ عشقناهُ خمراً =  رأيناه يوماً دماءً تسيل  
فإن أجدب العمرُ في راحتيَّ = فحبك عندي ظلالٌ ونيل  
وما زلتِ كالسيف في كبريائي = يكبلُ حلمي عرينٌ ذليل  
وما زلت أعرف أين الأماني = وإن كان دربُ الأماني طويل  
*** ***  
تعالي ففي العمرِ حلمٌ عنيدٌ = فما زلتُ أحلمُ بالمستحيل  
تعالي فما زالَ في الصبحِ ضوءٌ = وفي الليل يضحكٌ بدرٌ جميل  
أحُبك والعمرُ حلمٌ نقيٌّ =أحبك واليأسُ قيدُ ثقيل  
وتبقين وحدكِ صبحاً بعيني = إذا تاه دربي فأنتِ الدليل  
*** ***  
إذا كنتُ قد عشتُ حلمي ضياعاً = وبعثرتُ كالضوءِ عمري القليل  
فإني خُلقتُ بحلم كبير = وهل بالدموع سنروي الغليل ؟  
وماذا تبقّى على مقلتينا ؟ =شحوبُ الليالي وضوء هزيل  
تعالي لنوقد في الليل ناراً= ونصرخ في الصمتِ في المستحيل  
تعالي لننسج حلماً جديداً = نسميه للناس حلم الرحيل [/poem]





*حبيبتي .. تغيرنا     القصيدة : فصحى 
****************************


*حبيبتي .. تغيرنا     


تغير كل ما فينا..تغيرنا 

تغير لون بشرتنا ... 

تساقط زهر روضتنا 

تهاوى سحر ماضينا 

تغير كل ما فينا...تغيرنا 

زمان كان يسعدنا ...نراه الآن يشقينا 

وحب عاش في دمنا ...تسرب بين أيدينا 

وشوق كان يحملنا ...فتسكرنا أمانينا 

ولحن كان يبعثنا ...إذا ماتت أغانينا تغيرنا 

تغيرنا ....تغير كل ما فينا 

************* 

وأعجب من حكايتنا ...تكسر نبضها فينا 

كهوف الصمت تجمعنا ...دروب الخوف تلقينا 

وصرتِ حبيبتي طيفا لشيئ كان في صدري 

قضينا العمر يفرحنا ....وعشنا العمر يبكينا 

غدونا بعده موتى ..فمن يا قلب يحيينا ؟؟

*

----------


## amal3

*لقاء الغرباء     القصيدة : فصحى 
************************* 


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,green,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
لقـــــــــــــاء الغرباء     




علمتني الأشواقَ منذ لقائنا = فرأيتُ في عينيكِ أحلامَ العُمر  
وشدوتُ لحناً في الوفاءِ .. لعله = ما زال يؤنسني بأيامِ السهر  
وغرستُ حُبكِ في الفؤادِ وكلما = مضت السنينُ أراهُ دوماً .. يزدهر  
وأمامَ بيتكِ قد وضعتُ حقائبي = يوماً ودعتُ المتاعبَ والسفر  
وغفرتُ للأيامِ كُلَّ خطيئةٍ = وغفرتُ للدنيا .. وسامحتُ البشر  


*** ***  


علمتني الأشواقَ كيف أعيشُها = وعرفتُ كيف تهزني أشواقي  
كم داعبت عينايَ كل دقيقةٍ = أطياف عمرٍ باسمِ الإشراقِ  
كم شدني شوق إليكِ لعله = ما زال يحرق بالأسى أعماقي  


*** ***  


أو نلتقي بعد الوفاءِ .. كأننا = غرباءُ لم نحفظ عهوداً بيننا  
يا من وهبتُكِ كل شيء أ نني = ما زلتُ بالعهد المقدسِ .. مؤمنا  
فإذا انتهت أيامُنا فتذكري = أن الذي يهواكِ في الدنيا .. أنا [/poem]





*في هذا الزمن المجنون     القصيدة : فصحى 
**********************************
*في هذا الزمن المجنون     



لا أفتح بابي للغرباء 

لا أعرف أحدا 

فالباب الصامت نقطة ضوء في عيني 

أو ظلمة ليل أو سجان 

فالدنيا حولي أبواب 

لكن السجن بلا قضبان 

والخوف الحائر في العينين 

يثور ويقتحم الجدران 

والحلم مليك مطرود 

لا جاه لديه ولا سلطان 

سجنوه زماناً في قفص 

سرقوا الأوسمة مع التيجان 

وانتشروا مثل الفئران 

أكلوا شطآن النهر 

وغاصوا في دم الأغصان 

صلبوا أجنحة الطير 

وباعوا الموتى والأكفان 

قطعوا أوردة العدل 

ونصبوا ( سيركاً ) للطغيان 

في هذا الزمن المجنون 

إما أن تغدوا دجالاً 

أوتصبح بئراً من أحزان 

لا تفتح بابك للفئران 

كي يبقى فيك الإنسان !

*




*أحزان ليلة ممطرة      القصيدة : فصحى 
******************************


*أحزان ليلة ممطرة      




السقف ينزف فوق رأسي 

والجدار يئن من هول المطر 

وأنا غريق بين أحزاني تطاردني الشوارع للأزقة .. للحفر ! 

في الوجه أطياف من الماضي 

وفي العينين نامت كل أشباح السهر 

والثوب يفضحني وحول يدي قيد لست أذكر عمرهُ 

لكنه كل العمر .. 

لا شيء في بيتي سوى صمت الليالي 

والأماني غائمات في البصر 

وهناك في الركن البعيد لفافة 

فيها دعاء من أبي 

تعويذة من قلب أمي لم يباركها القدر 

دعواتها كانت بطول العمر والزمن العنيد المنتصر 

أنا ماحزنت على سنين العمر طال العمر عندي .. أم قصر 

لكن أحزاني على الوطن الجريح 

وصرخة الحلم البريء المنكسر

*

----------


## amal3

*عتاب من القبر..    القصيدة : فصحى 
***************************

*عتاب من القبر




يا أيها الطيف البعيد 

في القلب شيء.. من عتاب 

ودعت أيامي و ودعني الشباب 

لم يبق شيء من وجودي غير ذرات التراب 

و غدوت يا دنياي وحدي لا أنام 

الصمت ألحان أرددها هنا وسط الظلام 

لا شيء عندي لا رفيق.. و لا كتاب 

لم يبق شيء في الحنايا غير حزن.. و اكتئاب 

فلقد غدوت اليوم جزءا من تراب 

بالرغم من هذا أحن إلى العتاب.. 

* * * 

أعطيتك الحب الذي يرويك من ظمأ الحياة 

أعطيتك الأشواق من عمر تداعى.. في صباه 

قد قلت لي يوما: 

((سأظل رمزا للوفاء 

فإذا تلاشى العمر يا عمري 

ستجمعنا السماء)) 

* * * 

و رحلت يوما.. للسماء 

و بنيت قصرا من ظلال الحب 

في قلب العراء 

و أخذت أنسج من حديث الصمت 

ألحانا جميلة.. 

و أخذت أكتب من سطور العشق 

أزجالا طويلة 

و دعوت للقصر الطيور 

و جمعت من جفن الأزاهر 

كل أنواع العطور 

و فرشت أرض القصر 

أثواب الأمل 

و بنيت أسوارا من الأشواق 

تهفو.. للقبل 

و زرعت حول القصر زهر الياسمين 

قد كنت دوما تعشقين الياسمين 

و جمعت كل العاشقين 

فتعلموا مني الوفاء 

و أخذت أنتظر اللقاء.. 

* * * 

و رأيت طيفك من بعيد.. 

يهفو إلى حب جديد 

و سمعت همسات الهوى 

تنساب في صوت الطبول.. 

لم خنت يا دنياي؟! 

أعطيتك الحب الذي يكفيك عشرات السنين 

و قضيت أيامي يداعبني الحنين.. 

ماذا أقول؟ 

ماذا أقول و حبي العملاق في قلبي.. يثور؟ 

قد صار لحنا ينشد الأشواق في دنيا القبور 

قد عشت يا دنياي أحلم.. باللقاء 

و بنيت قصرا في السماء 

القصر يا عمري هنا أبقى القصور 

فهواك في الدنيا غرور في غرور.. 

* * * 

ما أحقر الدنيا و ما أغبى الحياة 

فالحب في الدنيا كأثواب العراة 

فإذا صعدتم للسماء.. 

سترون أن العمر وقت ضائع وسط الضباب.. 

سترون أن الناس صارت كالذئاب 

سترون أن الناس ضاعت في متاهات الخداع.. 

سترون أن الأرض تمشي للضياع 

سترون أشباح الضمائر 

في الفضاء.. تمزقت 

سترون آلام الضحايا 

في السكون.. تراكمت 

و إذا صعدتم للسماء.. 

سترون كل الكون في مرآتنا 

سترون وجه الأرض في أحزاننا.. 

* * * 

أما أنا 

فأعيش وحدي في السماء 

فيها الوفاء 

و الأرض تفتقد الوفاء 

ما أجمل الأيام في دنيا السحاب.. 

لا غدر فيها, لا خداع, و لا ذئاب 

أحلام حائرة 

الموج يجذبني إلى شيء بعيد 

و أنا أخاف من البحار 

فيها الظلام 

و لقد قضيت العمر أنتظر النهار 

أترى سترجع قصة الأحزان في درب الحياة؟ 

فلقد سلكت الدرب ثم بلغت يوما.. منتهاه 

و حملت في الأعماق قلبا عله 

ما زال يسبح.. في دماه 

فتركت هذا الدرب من زمن و ودعت الحنين 

و نسيت جرحي.. من سنين 

* * * 

الموج يجذبني إلى شيء بعيد 

حب جديد! 

إني تعلمت الهوى و عشقته منذ الصغر 

و جعلته حلم العمر 

و كتبت للأزهار للدنيا 

إلى كل البشر 

الحب واحة عمرنا 

ننسى به الآلام في ليل السفر 

و تسير فوق جراحنا بين الحفر.. 

* * * 

الموج يجذبني إلى شيء بعيد 

يا شاطئ الأحلام 

يوما من الأيام جئت إليك 

كالطفل ألتمس الأمان 

كالهارب الحيران أبحث عن مكان 

كالكهل أبحث في عيون الناس 

عن طيف الحنان 

و على رمالك همت في أشعاري 

فتراقصت بين الربا أوتاري 

و رأيت أيامي بقربك تبتسم 

فأخذت أحلم بالأماني المقبلة.. 

بيت صغير في الخلاء 

حب ينير الدرب في ليل الشقاء 

طفل صغير 

أنشودة تنساب سكرى كالغدير 

و تحطمت أحلامنا الحيرى و تاهت.. في الرمال 

و رجعت منك و ليس في عمري سوى 

أشباح ذكرى.. أو ظلال 

و على ترابك مات قلبي و انتهى.. 

* * * 

و الآن عدت إليك 

الموج يحملني إلى حب جديد 

و لقد تركت الحب من زمن بعيد 

لكنني سأزور فيك 

منازل الحب القديم 

سأزور أحلام الصبا 

تحت الرمال تبعثرت فوق الربى 

قد عشت فيها و انتهت أطيافها 

و رحلت عنها.. من سنين 

بالرغم من هذا فقد خفقت لها 

في القلب.. أوتار الحنين 

فرجعت مثل العاشقين

*

----------


## amal3

*عندما يغفـو القدر .. !   القصيدة : فصحى 
*******************************
[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,green,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
عندما يغفـو القدر .. !  


ورجعتُ أذكرُ في الربيع عهودَنا .. =أيامَ صُغناها عبيراً للزهر  
والأغنياتُ الحالماتُ بسحرِها =سكرالزمانُ بخمرها وغفا القدر  
الليلُ يجمعُ في الصباح ثيابه= واللحنُ مشتاقاً يعانقه الوتر  
العمر ما أحلاه عند صفائهِ =يوم بقربك كان عندي بالعمر  
إني دعوت الله دعوة عاشق =ألا تفرقنا الحياةُ .. ولا البشر ..  
قالوا بأن الله يغفر في الهوى= كل الذنوب ولا يسامح من غدر  
*** ***  
ولقد رجعتُ الآن أذكر عهدنا =من خان منا من تنكر .. من هجر !  
فوجدتُ قلبك كالشتاء إذا صفا  =سيعودُ يعصفُ بالطيور .. وبالشجر  
يوماً تحملت البعادَ مع الجفا =ماذا سأفعلُ خبريني .. بالسهر ؟!  
*** ***  
ورجعتُ أذكر في الربيع عهودنا =سألتُ مارس كيف عُدتَ بلا زهر؟  
ونظرتُ لليل الجحود وراعني= الليلُ يقطع بالظلام يَدَ القمر  
والأغنياتُ الحائراتُ توقفت .. =فوق النسيم وأغمضت عين الوتر  
وكأن عهدَ الحب كان سحابةً =عاشت سنين العُمر تحلم بالمطر  
من خان منا صدقيني إنني =ما زلت اسأل أين قلبُك .. هل غدر ؟  
فلتسأليه إذا خلا لك ساعة =كيف الربيع اليومَ يغتالُ الشجر ؟! [/poem]

----------


## amal3

*أحلام حائرة    القصيدة : فصحى 
*************************

*أحلام حائرة    




الموج يجذبني إلى شيء بعيد 

و أنا أخاف من البحار 

فيها الظلام 

و لقد قضيت العمر أنتظر النهار 

أترى سترجع قصة الأحزان في درب الحياة؟ 

فلقد سلكت الدرب ثم بلغت يوما.. منتهاه 

و حملت في الأعماق قلبا عله 

ما زال يسبح.. في دماه 

فتركت هذا الدرب من زمن و ودعت الحنين 

و نسيت جرحي.. من سنين 

* * * 

الموج يجذبني إلى شيء بعيد 

حب جديد! 

إني تعلمت الهوى و عشقته منذ الصغر 

و جعلته حلم العمر 

و كتبت للأزهار للدنيا 

إلى كل البشر 

الحب واحة عمرنا 

ننسى به الآلام في ليل السفر 

و تسير فوق جراحنا بين الحفر.. 

* * * 

الموج يجذبني إلى شيء بعيد 

يا شاطئ الأحلام 

يوما من الأيام جئت إليك 

كالطفل ألتمس الأمان 

كالهارب الحيران أبحث عن مكان 

كالكهل أبحث في عيون الناس 

عن طيف الحنان 

و على رمالك همت في أشعاري 

فتراقصت بين الربا أوتاري 

و رأيت أيامي بقربك تبتسم 

فأخذت أحلم بالأماني المقبلة.. 

بيت صغير في الخلاء 

حب ينير الدرب في ليل الشقاء 

طفل صغير 

أنشودة تنساب سكرى كالغدير 

و تحطمت أحلامنا الحيرى و تاهت.. في الرمال 

و رجعت منك و ليس في عمري سوى 

أشباح ذكرى.. أو ظلال 

و على ترابك مات قلبي و انتهى.. 

* * * 

و الآن عدت إليك 

الموج يحملني إلى حب جديد 

و لقد تركت الحب من زمن بعيد 

لكنني سأزور فيك 

منازل الحب القديم 

سأزور أحلام الصبا 

تحت الرمال تبعثرت فوق الربى 

قد عشت فيها و انتهت أطيافها 

و رحلت عنها.. من سنين 

بالرغم من هذا فقد خفقت لها 

في القلب.. أوتار الحنين 

فرجعت مثل العاشقين

*





*وسط الزحام     القصيدة : فصحى 
*************************


*وسط الزحام     


و تشدنا الأيام في وسط الزحام 

فنتوه بين الناس بالأمل الغريق 

و نسير نحمل جرحنا الدامي العميق... 

و نظل نبحث في الزحام عن العهود الراحلة 

كالطير تبحث في الشتاء عن الصغار 

الليل.. و الألم الجريء و لوعة الشكوى 

و طول الانتظار 

* * * 

و أراك في وسط الزحام 

طيفا بعيدا كالضياء 

و يطير قلبي من ضلوعي في النداء 

عودي إلي 

إني افتقدت الحب بعدك و الصديق 

لا تتركيني في ضباب العمر 

وحدي كالغريق.. 

أمسكت بالمنديل في وسط الزحام 

عودي إلي.. 

و سمعت صوتك من بعيد يعتذر: 

لا تنتظر 

كم كنت أحلم أن أعود إليك 

أن أقتل الأحزان بين يديك 

لكنني لا أستطيع 

شبح الزحام يشدني 

و رأيت قلبي في الحنايا.. يحترق 

بيني و بينك خطوتان و نفترق 

* * * 

قد نلتقي يوما هنا رغم الزحام 

و نعود نحمل من عيوني الفجر 

خيطا.. من ضياء 

و نعيش نحلم.. باللقاء 

في كل يوم تلتقي روحانا 

ستظل في دنيا الهوى ذكرانا 

لو قال كل الناس شعرا 

لن يكون.. كشعرنا 

لو ذاب كل الناس حبا 

لن يحبوا.. مثلنا 

* * * 

و رأيت تيار الزحام 

يشدني مثل العباب 

و وجدت طيفك من بعيد 

يختفي بين الضباب 

فرفعت منديلي ألوح في الفضاء 

إلى اللقاء حبيبتي و إلى اللقاء!

*





*إلى مسافرة     القصيدة : فصحى  
**************************



*إلى مسافرة     



و أظل وحدي أخنق الأشواق 

في صدري فينقذها الحنين.. 

و هناك آلاف من الأميال تفصل بيننا 

و هناك أقدار أرادت أن تفرق شملنا 

ثم انتهى.. ما بيننا 

و بقيت وحدي 

أجمع الذكرى خيوطا واهية 

و رأيت أيامي تضيع 

و لست أعرف ما هيه 

و تركت يا دنياي جرحا لن تداويه السنين 

فطويت بالأعماق قلبا كان ينبض.. بالحنين 

* * * 

لو كنت أعلم أنني 

سأذوب شوقا.. و ألم 

لو كنت أعلم أنني 

سأصير شيئا من عدم 

لبقيت وحدي 

أنشد الأشعار في دنيا.. بعيدة 

و جعلت بيتك واحة 

أرتاح فيها.. كل عام 

و أتيت بيتك زائرا 

كالناس يكفيني السلام.. 

* * * 

ما كنت أدرك أنني 

سأصير روحا حائرة 

في القلب أحزان.. 

و في جسمي جراح غائرة 

و تسافرين.. 

لا شيء بعدك يملأ القلب الحزين 

لا حب بعدك. لا اشتياقا لا حنين.. 

فلقد غدوت اليوم عبدا للسنين 

تنساب أيامي و تنزف كالدماء 

و تضيع شيئا.. بعد شيء كالضياء.. 

و هناك في قلبي بقايا من وفاء 

و تسافرين 

و أنت كل الناس عندي و الرجاء.. 

قولي لمن سيجيء بعدي 

هكذا كان القضاء 

قدر أراد لنا اللقاء 

ثم انتهى ما بيننا 

و بقيت وحدي للشقاء

*

----------


## sayedattia

فكرة جيدة وأختيار الشاعر فاروق جويدة أختيار جيد
ولكن ياأبنتي هل هي توارد خواطر أم أتفاق في الميول 
فقد سبق لي أنا وأبنتي الشاعرة /مروة دياب قمنا بإعداد
مكتبة شعرية ألكترونية لشعراء منهم :فاروق جويدة في
منتصف العام الماضي وتم نشرها في قاعة الصالون الأدبي 
والثقافي ... رجاء الرجوع الي ذلك علي الرابط:
مشروع المكتبة الشعرية الألكترونية
http://http://www.egyptsons.com/misr...ad.php?t=49290

----------


## amal3

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة sayedattia
					
				
فكرة جيدة وأختيار الشاعر فاروق جويدة أختيار جيد
ولكن ياأبنتي هل هي توارد خواطر أم أتفاق في الميول 
فقد سبق لي أنا وأبنتي الشاعرة /مروة دياب قمنا بإعداد
مكتبة شعرية ألكترونية لشعراء منهم :فاروق جويدة في
منتصف العام الماضي وتم نشرها في قاعة الصالون الأدبي 
والثقافي ... رجاء الرجوع الي ذلك علي الرابط:
مشروع المكتبة الشعرية الألكترونية
http://http://www.egyptsons.com/misr...ad.php?t=49290





والدنا العزيز وشاعرنا الجميل    سيد عطية

انا سعيدة ولى كل الشرف أن يولد بيننا توارد خواطر وميول واحدة

لأختيارنا شاعر متميز  جميل مثل فاروق جويدة

وأعتزر لأننى لم أكن قد مررت على الموضوع الذى كنت كتبته عن فاروق جويدة

ولكن إن شاء الله سيكون الأختلاف هو أننى أنوى والنية لله كتابة 

كل أعمال شاعرنا المحبب  

وأتمنى أن يوفقنى الله فى هذا  لأنه يستحق منا الكثير

وأشكرك جدا أبى العزيز لهذا الأهتمام الذى توليه لى ولغيرى من أبناءك 


أدامك الله بالخير والحب والصحة 

لك منى كل التقدير والأحترام

آمال مصطفى*

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

الله عليك يا آمال
إنها بالفعل زهور منتقاة بعناية من حديقة الرائع فاروق جويدة
قرأت له المجموعة الكاملة و كم كان هذا الشاعر رقيقا و متأنقا في شعره العاطفي
غاضب ثائر كالبحر في وطنياته
أحسنتِ إذ قطفت لنا هذه الأزهار
سأتابعها بين الحين و الحين
شكرا لك و أهلا بك

----------


## amal3

> الله عليك يا آمال
> إنها بالفعل زهور منتقاة بعناية من حديقة الرائع فاروق جويدة
> قرأت له المجموعة الكاملة و كم كان هذا الشاعر رقيقا و متأنقا في شعره العاطفي
> غاضب ثائر كالبحر في وطنياته
> أحسنتِ إذ قطفت لنا هذه الأزهار
> سأتابعها بين الحين و الحين
> شكرا لك و أهلا بك




*أخى العزيز الدكتور جمال مرسى

لقد أسعدتنى بمرورك وردك المشجع

فقد كنت أفكر فى أن أكتفى بما أنزل ولكن كلماتك أعادت لى الحافز للأستمرار

دائما أنت هكذا تبث روح التشجيع للجميع 

جعلك الله دائما من أهل الخير

ولى كل الشرف أن تتفضل وتتابع كل ما أنزله من أعمال الشاعر العظيم فاروق جويدة

تقبل ودى وأحترامى لشخصك الكريم*

----------


## amal3

*ليتني    القصيدة : فصحى* 
*ليتنــــــــــــــــــى


ليتني ما كنت إلا 

بسمة تلهو بثغرك 

ليتني ما كنت إلا 

راهبا في نور قدسك 

أنثر الأزهار حولك 

أجعل الدنيا رحيقا 

يحمل الأشواق نحوك 

أجعل الأيام طيفا 

هادئا.. يهفو لظلك 

ليتني طفل صغير 

يحتمي في ظل صدرك 

* * * 

مع الأيام يا حبي 

سأبعث للهوى الزهرا 

و أبقى العمر يا دنياي 

أنشده.. مع الذكرى 

فأنسى أننا نحيا 

كعصفورين.. و افترقا 

و أنسى أننا كنا 

شعاعا ضل و احترقا 

و أنسى أن أيامي 

غدت من بعده أرقا 

* * * 

سأبعث يا هواي اللحن 

أنغاما.. تعزينا 

و سوف أراه أشواقا 

تداعبنا.. تمنينا 

بأن لقاء غربتنا 

غدا في البعد.. يأتينا 

فإن غاب الهوى عتا 

ففي الذكرى تلاقينا 

* * * 

إذا ما طار في الآفاق عصفوري.. 

و طرت بعيدة عنه 

و صار العمر أوهاما 

و ضاع عبيره.. منه 

و عشنا العمر أغرابا.. 

فقد يتزوج العصفور عصفورة.. 

و يأتي الطير أفواجا 

ليلقى الحب.. أسطورة 

ترى.. هل يذكر العصفور أحبابه؟! 

سيحيا القصة الأولى و لن ينسى.. 

و قد يشتاق أحيانا فيبعث شوقه.. همسا 

سيأخذ ريشة منه 

و يكتب فوقها.. اسمه 

و يبعثها مع النسمة 

و يسألها عن الماضي عن الذكرى عن البسمة..

*


*مدينتي.. بلا عنوان   القصيدة : فصحى* 




*مدينتي.. بلا عنوان   




ما عاد يا دنياي وقت للهوى 

ما عاد همس الحب.. في وجداني 

ما عاد نبض الحب ينطق بالمنى 

و كفرت بالدنيا.. و بالإنسان 

فحملت أحلاما تلاشى سحرها 

كرفات قلب ضاق بالأكفان 

و نسيت أزهارا غرسناها معا 

و جنى عليها الدهر بالحرمان 

و جنيت منها الحزن كأسا ظالما 

كم ذبت يا عمري من الأحزان 

و حسبت أن العمر بحر هادئ 

فرأيت موج البحر كالبركان 

و غرقت في ألم الحياة و هدني 

عبث السنين.. و حيرة الفنان 

فالكأس أيام نعيش بحزنها 

و العمر سجن خانق الجدران 

و الناس أطياف تمر كأنها 

أشباح صيف شاحب الأغصان 

هم كالسكارى في الحياة و خمرهم 

أمل عقيم.. أو شعار فان 

و تعربد الأيام فيهم ما ترى 

في العمر في الأخلاق.. في الوجدان 

ما أجبن الإنسان يدفن عمره 

ليعيش تحت السوط.. و السجان 

و يقول حظي أن أعيش ممزقا 

و أظل صوتا.. لا يراه لساني 

* * * 

ما عاد يا دنياي وقت للهوى 

ما عاد نبض الحب.. في وجداني 

الحب أن نجد الأمان مع المنى 

ألا يضيع العمر في القضبان 

ألا تمزقنا الحياة بخوفها 

أن يشعر الإنسان.. بالإنسان 

أن نجعل الأيام طيفا هادئا 

أن نغرس الأحلام كالبستان 

ألا يعاني الجوع أبنائي غدا 

ألا يضيق المرء.. بالحرمان 

أخشى بأن يقف الزمان بحسرة 

و يقول كانوا.. لعنة الإنسان 

فغدا سيذكرنا الزمان بأننا 

بعنا الهواء الطلق.. بالدخان 

* * * 

كلماتنا صارت تباع و تشترى 

و بأبخس الأسعار.. بالمجان 

كلماتنا يوما أضاءت دربنا 

فلقد عرفنا الله في القرآن 

و نساؤنا صغن الحياة رواية 

كلماتها شيء.. بغير معاني 

الفقر حطم في النساء حياءها 

صارت تباع بأرخص الأثمان 

و شبابنا جعلوا الحياة قضية 

إما يمين.. أو يسار قاني 

و نسوا تراب الأرض ويح عقولهم 

هل بعد ((طين الأرض)) من أوطان؟ 

و شيوخنا بخلوا علينا بالمنى 

من يا ترى يحيا.. بغير أماني؟ 

قالوا لنا: إن الحياة تجارب 

و الويل كل الويل.. للعصيان 

تركوا لنا وطنا حزينا ضائعا 

تركوا الربيع ممزق الأغصان 

* * * 

كم قلت من يأس سأرحل علني 

أجد الظلال على ربى النسيان 

حتى يعود الحب يملأ مهجتي 

و يشع نورا في سماء كياني 

لكنني أدركت أن بدايتي 

و نهايتي.. ستكون في أوطاني 

و سأسأل الأيام علّ مدينتي 

يوما تعرف قيمة الإنسان 

فمتى شجون الليل تهجر عشنا؟ 

و متى الزهور تعود للأغصان؟ 

و متى أعود لكي أراك مدينتي 

فرحى بغير اليأس.. و الأحزان؟ 

أترى سنرجع ذات يوم بيتنا 

و نراه كالأمل الوديع.. الحاني؟ 

أترى سترحمني مدينتنا التي 

قد صرت أجهل عندها.. عنواني؟ 

قد أنكرتني في الزحام و ما درت 

أني يمزقني لظى.. حرماني 

إني وليدك يا مدينتنا فهل 

صار الجحود.. طبيعة الأوطان؟! 

هل صار قتل الابن فيك محللا 

أم صار حكم الأرض للشيطان؟ 

إني تجاوزت الحديث و إنما 

حقي عليك.. سماحة الغفران 

فإذا غضبت فأنت أمي فارحمي 

و إذا عتبت فذاك من أحزاني
*

----------


## amal3

*عندما تفرقنا الأيام     القصيدة : فصحى* 
*عندما تفرقنا الأيام     



و رحلت عنك بلا وداع 

و طويت بين ضباب أيامي حكايات قديمة 

أنشودة ذابت مع الأيام أو شكوى عقيمة 

و تركت أيام الضياع 

كانت تمزقني فلا أجد الصديق 

وحدي هناك يشدني الجرح العميق 

أواه يا قلبي أضعت العمر محترق الجراح 

و أخذت تحلم كل يوم.. بالصباح 

فتركت أيامي تضيع مع الرياض 

يوما إلى الأحزان تأخذنا و آخر.. للجراح 

* * * 

و رحلت عنك بلا وداع 

كم كنت أحلم يا رفيقي بالمساء 

كم كنت أنسج قصة العشاق ترنو للقاء.. 

أو همسة تنساب في الأعماق تسري كالضياء.. 

أو رعشة الأيدي تعانقها الحنايا.. في السماء 

أو موعدا أنسى به أحزاني.. 

أو بسمة تهتز في وجداني 

أو دمعة عند الوداع ألومها 

فغدا يكون لنا اللقاء الثاني.. 

* * * 

و رأيت حبك في فؤادي يختنق 

يهوى كما تهوى النجوم و يحترق 

و رأيت أحلامي مع الشكوى.. تضيع 

و شباب أيامي يذوب.. مع الصقيع 

و لقد قضيت العمر أنتظر الربيع.. 

* * * 

و رحلت عنك بلا وداع 

و نسيت أحلاما تلاشت كالشعاع 

حب قديم تاه منا في الضباب 

أمل توارى في الليالي 

أو تبعثر في التراب 

عمر تبدد في العذاب 

حتى الشباب 

قد ضاع منا و انتهى عهد الشباب 

أترى يفيد هنا العتاب؟! 

أبدا ودعك من العتاب.. 

* * * 

الآن أرحل عنك بالأمل الجريح 

قد أستريح من الأسى قد أستريح 

كم عشت أحلم يا رفيقي بالضياء.. 

و رأيت أحلامي تلاشت في الفضاء 

فقتلت هذا الحب في أعماقي 

و نسيت بعدك لوعة الأشواق 

و غدوت أياما تفوح بسحرها 

لتصير شعرا في رؤى العشاق..!

*




*وحدي على الطريق      القصيدة : فصحى* 
*وحدي على الطريق      




(1) 

و نظل نسلك في الحياة طريقنا.. 

نمضي على الدرب الطويل 

لكي نصارع.. يأسنا 

قد تمسح الأيام فيه دموعنا 

أو تستبيح جراحنا 

و نظل نمضي.. في الطريق 

و أتيت يوما.. للطريق 

كل الذي في القلب كان شجيرة.. 

تتظلل الآمال فيها.. و الزهور 

و الحب في الأعماق يحملني بعيدا كالطيور 

و العمر عندي لحظة 

تتحطم الأسوار فيها.. و الجسور 

تتجسد الأفكار فيها و الشعور 

إن عاشها الإنسان يوما 

ليس تعنيه الشهور.. 

(2) 

و أتيت يوما للطريق 

فيه القصور.. 

((تتشدق)) الكلمات في أرجائها 

تتمزق الأزهار فيها و الطيور.. 

و غذاء كل القصر تأكله الصقور.. 

كم من صغار في الحديقة تنتهي.. 

و غذاؤها الكلمات أو بعض السطور 

و طلائع الغربان تخترق السماء 

لتصيح فوق مدينتي: 

لا تتركوا شيئا على الطرقات للطير الصغير 

لا ترحموا فيها الزهور..ة أرى صغار الطير 

تسبح في سحابات البخور 

قدر أراد الله أن نحيا عبيدا للصقور... 

(3) 

و مضيت وحدي في الطريق 

و سمعت في جيبي دبيبا.. خافتا 

و أصابع تلتف تلتمس الخفاء 

و نظرت خلفي في اضطراب! 

طفل صغير.. لا تغطيه الثياب 

لم يا بني اليوم تسرق 

أين أنت.. من الحساب؟! 

يوما ستلقى الله.. 

لم ينطق المسكين قال بلهفة: 

الله.. 

من في الأرض يخشى الله يا أبتاه؟! 

الجوع يقتلني و لا أجد الرغيف 

و الدرب كالليل المخيف.. 

(4) 

و مضيت وحدي في الطريق 

إيوان كسرى خلفه غصن عتيق 

صوت جهير ينفجر: 

الشعب مقبرة الغزاة 

و كفاحنا سيظل مفخرة الحياة 

و رأيت كل الناس تهتف في الطريق 

و جميعهم جاءوا.. (حفاة) 

و توارد الخطباء في القصر العتيق 

يتهامصون.. و يهتفون لصحوة الشعب العريق 

و يرتل الخطباء ما قال(الرفيق) 

هيا و ثوروا ثورة الإنسان تزأر كالحريق... 

هيا نحطم قلعة الأصنام في هذا الضفاف 

و ترنح الخطباء في نخب الهتاف 

و تصافحوا... 

و نظرت خلفي في الطريق 

سيارة تجري و أخرى تنطلق.. 

سيارة سمراء تعوي.. تخترق 

و رأيت أشباح الجميع الثائرة 

وقفت بعيدا.. تنتظر 

ساعاتها كسلى 

و عقارب الساعات تنظر حائرة.. 

سيارة حمراء تمضي مثل أشلاء الرفات 

لا شيء فيها غير صندوق يصيح 

فلترحموا يا ساداتي القلب.. الجريح 

و رفعت رأسي للسماء 

ما أجمل الكلمات تسري في الفضاء.. 

(5) 

و مضيت وحدي.. في الطريق 

و شجيرة الياسمين خلف ردائها.. 

وقفت تطل برأسها 

و أزها النوار ((تغمر)) للفراش بعينها 

و تبدد الصمت الجميل.. 

همسات شوق في الحديقة تختفي 

قبلات حب في الهواء تبخرت... 

و عناق أحباب يهز مشاعري 

فسفينة الأحلام مني أبحرت.. 

قالت له: أحلامنا 

فأجاب في حزن: أراها أدبرت.. 

و لم الوداع و أنت عمري كله 

و حصاد أيامي و همس مشاعري 

و غذاء فكري و ابتهال.. محبتي 

و عزاء أيامي و صفو سرائري؟ 

فأجابها المسكين: حبك واحتي 

لكنني يا منية الأيام ضقت برحلتي 

فإلى متى أحيا و فقر العمر يخنق عزتي 

سأودع الأرض التي 

عشت الحياة أحبها 

كم كنت أحلم 

أن يكون العش فيها.. و الرفيق 

أن ينتهي فيها الطريق 

لكنني ضيعت أيامي على أمل الانتظار 

حتى توارى العمر مني 

و أتيت أبحث عن قطار 

يوما قضيت العمر أشرب ((قهوتي)) 

و أدور في الطرقات أبحث عن.. جدار 

لا شيء يأوينا فكيف الحب يحيا في الدمار؟ 

الحب يا دنياي أن نجد الرغيف.. مع الصغار 

أن نغرس الأحلام في أيدي النهار 

ألا نموت بمكتب ((السمسار)) 

(6) 

و مضيت وحدي.. في الطريق 

شاب تعانق راحتاه يد القدر 

يمضي كحد السيف منطلق الأمل 

و تعثر المسكين في وسط الطريق 

هزمته أحقاد البشر 

فقد ضاق بالأحزان من طول السفر 

أين البريق و أين أحلام العمر؟! 

ضاعت على الطرقات في هذا الوطن 

شيء من الأيام ينقصني بقايا.. من زمن 

قالوا بأن الشعر أسود و السنين قليلة! 

أنا عند كل الناس طفل في الحياة.. 

لكن ثوم العلم فيك مدينتي ثوب العراة 

فمتى بياض الشعر يبلغ.. منتهاه؟؟ 

(7) 

و مضيت وحدي.. في الطريق 

جلست لتنزف في التراب دموعها 

كم من جراح العمر 

تحمل هذه الخفقات 

من أنت.. قالت: 

نحن الذين نجيء في صمت 

و نمضي في سكون 

نحن الحيارى الصامتون 

نحن الخريف المر نحن المتعبون 

تتربع الأحزان في أعماقنا.. 

تتجسد الآلام في أعمارنا.. 

لا شيء نعلم في الحياة 

و ليس تعنينا.. الحياة 

فالعمر يبدأ.. ثم يبلغ منتهاه 

إني قضيت العمر في هذا المكان 

ما جاءني ضيف و لا عشت الزمان 

لم جئت تسأل؟ 

لا تسل عنا فنحن التائهون 

نحن الرغيف الأسود المغبون 

نحن الجائعون...!! 

(8) 

و مضيت وحدي.. في الطريق 

قد جئت أبحث عن رفيق 

ضاع مني.. من سنين.. 

قد ضاع في هذا الطريق 

لكنني 

ما زلت أبحث عنه.. 

ما زلت أبحث عنه..

*

----------


## amal3

لو عادت الأيام 


*القصيدة : فصحى      لو عادت الأيام 
****************************


*لو عادت الأيام 

و رجعت يمنعني الحياء من الكلام 

و يثور في الأعماق صوت مشاعري 

و أصيح في صمتي.. 

ماذا يقول الناس لو قبلتها 

((هذا حرام)) 

و أضم في عينيك طيفك كله 

كالأم تحتضن الصغير من الزحام 

و أعود ألثم شعرك المنساب يسري في الظلام 

و أظل أكتب في المساء قصيدة 

أو أجمع الأزهار يحملها كتاب 

أو أنسج الكلمات في همس العتاب 

لو عادت الأيام يا دنياي 

أو عاد الشباب 

الآن.. قد رحل الشباب 

الآن شاخ القلب كالأمل العجوز 

النبض فيه يسير في بطء عجيب 

كالليل.. كالقضبان كالضيف الغريب 

هو ساعة كانت تسير مع السنين.. توقفت 

و كأنها منذ البداية أدركت 

أن المسيرة سوف يطويها الغروب 

أن المدينة 

سوف تنتظر المسافر في المساء 

هيهات يا دنياي 

من قال إن العمر يرجع للوراء؟! 

الدهر أعطانا الكثير 

المال و الأبناء والبيت.. الكبير 

لكنني 

ما زلت أشعر بالضياع 

ما زلت يجذبني حنين 

نحو صدر أو ذراع 

فسفينتي الحيرى تسير بلا شراع 

أمضي هنا وحدي و لا أدري المصير 

أهفو ليوم أدفن الأحزان في صدري 

و أمضي كالغدير 

لو عادت الأيام 

و رجعت يا دنياي كالطفل الصغير

*




*ربما أنساك   القصيدة : فصحى 
************************


*ربما أنســـــــــــــــــــــــــاك



و حملت في وسط الظلام حقيبتي.. 

و على الطريق تعددت أنغامي 

و أخذت أنظر للطريق معاتبا.. 

كيف انتهت بين الأسى أيامي 

شرفاتك الخضراء كم شهدت لنا 

نظرات شوق صاخب الأنغام 

و الآن جئتك و السنين تغيرت 

و غدوت وحدي في دجى الأيام 

* * * 

و على الطريق هناك بعد وداعنا 

رجع الفؤاد محلقا بسماك 

و أتيت وحدي كنت أنت رفيقتي 

بالدرب يوما كيف طال جفاك؟ 

و هربت من طيف الغرام تساءلت 

عيناي عنك و كيف ضاع هواك؟ 

و على الطريق رأيت طيفا هاربا 

يجري ورائي هاتفا.. كالباكي 

طيف الهوا يبكي لأني قلتها 

قد قلت يوما ربما أنساك! 

* * * 

و على الطريق هناك ضوء خافت 

ينساب في حزن الزهور الباكية 

فأثار في قلبي حنينا.. قد مضى 

لشباب عمري للسنين الخالية 

و على رصيف الدرب حامت مهجتي 

سكرى تحدق في الربوع الغالية 

فهنا غرسنا الحب يوما هل ترى.. 

حفظ التراب رحيق ذكرى بالية؟ 

فرأيت آثار اللقاء و لم تزل 

فوق التراب دموع عين.. باكية 

و على الطريق رأيت كل حكايتي 

هل أترك الدرب القديم ينادي 

و أسير وحدي والحياة كأنها 

نغمات حزن صامت بفؤادي؟ 

طال الطريق و بالطريق حكاية 

بدأت بفرحي.. و انتهت.. بسهادي!.

*


*قلب شاعر    القصيدة : فصحى 
*************************


*قلب شــــــــاعر


و نظل تحملنا السنين 

يوما إلى الأحزان تأخذنا 

و آخر للحنين.. 

يا رب كيف خلقتنا 

الحب درب البائسين 

قد نستريح من العذاب 

قد ندفن الأحزان في لحن يردده الهوى 

أو نظرة تنساب في ذكرى.. عتاب 

أو دمعة نبكي بها حلم الشباب 

* * * 

يا رب.. 

ما عاد طيف الحب يحملنا 

إلى همس المشاعر 

فالحب أصبح سلعة 

كالخبز.. كالفستان أو مثل السجائر! 

أما أنا.. 

فقد كنت أحمل في حنايا الروح 

يوما.. قلب شاعر 

الحب عندي كان أجمل ما يقال 

و الشعر في عمري تلاشى.. كالظلال 

و غدوت مثل الناس أحمل كل شيء..الحب عندي.. و الصداقة.. و الوفاء.. 

كالخبز.. كالفستان كالأضياف في وقت المساء 

و نسيت أني كنت يوما 

أحمل الخفقات في قلب كبير 

و بأن حبي كان في الأعماق 

كالطفل الصغير 

* * * 

و وجدت نفسي أنتهي.. 

و غدت حياتي كالضباب 

أسير فيها.. كالغريب 

و نسيت أني كنت يوما شاعرا 

و بأن حبي كان في الأعماق بحرا ثائرا 

و بأنني أصبحت ذا قلب عجوز 

لا شيء عندي 

غير ذكرى.. أو حكايات قديمة 

أو همسة مرت مع الأيام 

أو شكوى.. عقيمة 

أو دمعة تهتز في عيني 

و يخفيها نداء.. الكبرياء 

أو بسمة كانت تحلق 

في حياتي.. كالضياء 

ماذا أقول و أنت يا قلبي تموت 

عد للحياة 

يكفيك في الدنيا صفاء الروح أو همس المشاعر 

لا تنس يا قلبي بأنك ذات يوم كنت.. شاعر

*



*كان لي قلب     القصيدة : فصحى
**************************




*كان لى قلب

دنياي! 

أنفاس الشتاء تهزني 

و يضيف صدري 

من سحابات الدخان 

و يخيفني شبح الزمان.. 

فمدينة الأحزان تقتلني.. 

لا شيء فيها.. لا حياة.. و لا أمان 

و أنا بها شيء من الأحزان 

يمضي علي العمر وحدي في السكون 

يوم مع الآلام يمضي في مدينتنا و آخر.. للجنون 

* * * 

القلب يا دنياي يقتله الجليد 

لا شيء في عمري جديد 

لو كنت أرجع مرة 

و أشم عطر مدينتي قبل الزفاف 

كانت طهارتها تشع النور في هذي الضفاف 

يا ليتني يوما أراها في ثياب حيائها 

لكنها.. قتلت جنين الحب في أحشائها 

و مضت تعيش حياتها بين الذئاب 

و على ضفائر شعرها نام العذاب 

و بجلدها الفضي أنفاس و عطر.. و اغتصاب 

و زوابع الصيف الحزين 

تجيء حبلى بالتراب 

و مدينتي الحيرى بقايا.. من شباب 

* * * 

و أمام دخان المدينة 

صار قلبي.. يحترق 

تتعثر الأنفاس في صدري.. 

و صوتي يختنق 

و أعود أذكر قريتي 

كم كان طيف الحب يملأ مهجتي.. 

و أنامل الأشواق كم عزفت لشدو طفولتي.. 

و جدائل الصفصاف كم نظرت إلينا في الخفاء 

و حياؤها الفطري يمنعها 

و تجذبها حكايات اللقاء 

يا ليتني يوما أعود لقريتي.. 

الناس فيها كالطيور الراحلة 

يمشون في صمت و ينسون السفر.. 

و يداعبون الليل و الأغصان.. في ضوء القمر 

فيهم وفاء الطيبين المخلصين من البشر 

أما أنا.. قد كان لي قلب 

و ضاع على الطريق 

و غدوت فيك مدينتي مثل الغريق.. 

و مضيت في الطرقات أحكي قصتي.. 

قد كان لي قلب يعيش الحب طفلا 

مثله مثل البشر 

قد كان لي وتر مع الأحزان ينسيني.. 

و حطمت الوتر 

قد كان لي أمل تبعثر في الليالي.. و اندثر 

قد كان لي عمر ككل الناس.. 

ثم مضى العمر 

ماذا أقول؟؟!

*




*و تحترق الشموع     القصيدة : فصحى 
******************************

*وتحترق الشـــــــــموع



أترى ستجمعنا الليالي كي نعود.. و نفترق؟ 

أترى تضيء لنا الشموع و من ضياها.. نحترق؟ 

أخشى على الأمل الصغير بان يموت.. و يختنق 

اليوم سرنا ننسج الأحلاما 

و غدا سيتركنا الزمان حطاما 

و أعود بعدك للطريق لعلني أجد العزاء.. 

و أظل أجمع من خيوط الفجر 

أحلام المساء 

و أعود أذكر كيف كنا نلتقي 

و الدرب يرقص كالصباح المشرق 

و العمر يمضي في هدوء الزئبق 

شيء إليك يشدني 

لم أدر ما هو.. منتهاه؟ 

يوما أراه نهايتي 

يوما أرى فيه الحياة 

آه من الجرح الذي 

يوما ستؤلمني.. يداه 

آه من الأمل الذي 

ما زلت أحيا في صداه 

و غدا سيبلغ منتهاه 

* * * 

الزهر يذبل في العيون 

و العمر يا دنياي تأكله.. السنون 

و غدا على نفس الطريق سنفترق 

و دموعنا الحيرى تثور.. و تختنق 

فشموعنا يوما أضاءت دربنا 

و غدا مع الأشواق فيها نحترق

*

----------


## amal3

*و يبقى الحب    القصيدة : فصحى 
**************************



*و يبقى الحب    



أترى أجبت على الحقائب عندما سألت: 

لماذا ترحلين؟ 

أوراقك الحيرى تذوب من الحنين 

لو كنت قد فتشت فيها لحظة 

لوجدت قلبي تائه النبضات في درب السنين.. 

و أخذت أيامي و عطر العمر.. كيف تسافرين؟ 

المقعد الخالي يعاتبنا على هذا الجحود.. 

ما زال صوت بكائه في القلب 

حين ترنح المسكين يسألني ترانا.. هل نعود! 

في درجك الحيران نامت بالهموم.. قصائدي 

كانت تئن وحيدة مثل الخيال الشارد 

لم تهجرين قصائدي؟! 

قد علمتني أننا بالحب نبني كل شيء.. خالد 

قد علمتني أن حبك كان مكتوبا كساعة مولدي.. 

فجعلت حبك عمر أمسى حلم يومي.. وغدي 

إني عبدتك في رحاب قصائدي 

و الآن جئت تحطمين.. معابدي؟! 

وزجاجة العطر التي قد حطمتها.. راحتاك 

كم كانت تحدق في اشتياق كلما كانت.. تراك 

كم عانقت أنفاسك الحيرى فأسكرها.. شذاك 

كم مزقتها دمعة.. نامت عليها.. مقلتاك 

واليوم يغتال التراب دماءها 

و يموت عطر كان كل مناك!! 

* * * 

والحجرة الصغرى.. لماذا أنكرت يوما خطانا 

شربت كؤوس الحب منا وارتوى فيها.. صبانا 

والآن تحترق الأماني في رباها.. 

الحجرة الصغرى يعذبني.. بكاها 

في الليل تسأل مالذي صنعت بنا يوما 

لتبلغ.. منتهاها؟ 

* * * 

الراحلون على السفينة يجمعون ظلالهم 

فيتوه كل الناس في نظراتي.. 

و البحر يبكي كلما عبرت بنا 

نسمات شوق حائر الزفرات 

يا نورس الشط البعيد أحبتي 

تركوا حياة.. لم تكن كحياتي 

سلكوا طريق الهجر بين جوانحي 

حفروا الطريق.. على مشارف ذاتي 

* * * 

يا قلبها.. 

يا من عرفت الحب يوما عندها 

يا من حملت الشوق نبضا 

في حنايا.. صدرها 

إني سكنتك ذات يوم 

كنت بيتي.. كان قلبي بيتها 

كل الذي في البيت أنكرني 

و صار العمر كهفا.. بعدها 

لو كنت أعرف كيف أنسى حبها؟ 

لو كنت أعرف كيف أطفئ نارها.. 

قلبي يحدثني يقول بأنها 

يوما.. سترجع بيتها؟! 

أترى سترجع بيتها؟ 

ماذا أقول.. لعلني.. و لعلها

*



*و عادت سفينة الأحلام      القصيدة : فصحى 
*********************************

*وعادت سفينة الأحلام




عادت إلى شط الأمان سفينتي 

و تراقص الموج الحنون 

على حنايا.. ضفتي 

كم جفت الأمواج في قلبي 

و فاضت دمعتي 

و مضيت أنتظر السفينة 

كي تعود.. بفرحتي 

و نزفت من قلبي دموع الحزن تملأ مهجتي 

حتى رأيت المارد العملاق 

يعبر يستعيد.. كرامتي 

و تعانق الدم و المياه 

على مشارف جبهتي 

و بقيت شامخة مع الأيام أروي قصتي 

و سمعت صوت الله يعلو في سماء مدينتي 

الآن قد بدأت مسيرتكم بنور هدايتي.. 

* * * 

اليوم عاد الموج يرقص 

في الحنايا مشرقا بين الضياء 

و سفينة الأحلام عادت 

تحمل البشرى و تأتي بالرخاء 

سأظل يا تاريخ معجزة السماء 

فأنا قناة المجد يا تاريخ هدى الأشقياء 

أنا أم كل الحائرين مع القدر 

كم بين أحضاني رعيت الناس أكرمت البشر.. 

من زارني يوما يعود.. و إن تمادى في السفر 

* * * 

أترى سننسى من أضاءوا الدرب يوما.. و الحياة؟ 

فلقد أعادوا السيف للأمل الذي قطعت يداه 

و لقد أعادوا النبض للقلب الذي تاهت خطاه 

عبروا من اليأس العقيم إلى غد يهفو.. ضياه 

و رأيت كل الأرض تهتف.. ها هموا عبروا 

لكي تحيا الحياة 

* * * 

الآن عاد الراحلون لأرضهم 

و تعانقوا بين الدموع.. 

كم من سنين العمر ذابت 

بين خفقات الضلوع 

قد علمونا اليأس يوما و الخضوع 

قد أرغمونا أن نقول ((نعم)) ترددها الجموع 

و اليوم عاد الفجر يملأ بيتنا 

لا تتركوه لكي يضيع.. 

لا تتركوا القضبان تقتلكم بنوبات الصقيع.. 

فلقد أعدتم بعد طول اليأس أحلام الربيع 

الناس لا تخشى النهار 

من قال إن النور يأتي بالدمار 

الخوف دوما لا يجيء مع النهار 

قد علمونا الخوف.. إذ كنا صغار 

قد صنفونا في الحياة.. هنا اليمين.. هنا اليسار.. 

لا تتركوا الأقزام تخدعكم بفكر مستعار 

أو تجعلوا الأمس الحزين يعود في ذكرى.. شعار.. 

لا تتركوا الليل الرهيب يعود يغتال النهار..

*




*ويموت فينا الإنسان     القصيدة : فصحى 

******************************

*ويموت الأنسان فينا



وتركت رأسي فوق صدرك 

ثم تاه العمر مني.. في الزحام 

فرجعت كالطفل الصغير.. 

يكابد الآلام في زمن الفطام 

و الليل يفلح بالصقيع رؤوسنا 

ويبعثر الكلمات منا.. في الظلام 

و تلعثمت شفتاك يا أمي.. وخاصمها.. الكلام 

ورأيت صوتك يدخل الأعماق يسري.. في شجن 

والدمع يجرح مقلتيك على بقايا.. من زمن 

قد كان آخر ما سمعت مع الوداع: 

الله يا ولدي يبارك خطوتك 

الله يا ولدي معك 

* * * 

وتعانقت أصواتنا بين الدموع 

والشمس تجمع في المغيب ضياءها بين الربوع.. 

والناس حولي يسألون جراحهم 

فمتى يكون لنا اللقاء؟ 

وتردد الأنفاس شيئا من دعاء 

ونداء صوتك بين الأعماق يهز الأرض.. يصعد للسماء: 

الله يا ولدي معك.. 

ومضيت يا أمي غريبا في الحياة 

كم ظل يجذبني الحنين إليك في وقت الصلاة.. 

كنا نصليها معا 

* * * 

أماه.. 

قد كان أول ما عرفت من الحياة 

أن أمنح الناس السلام 

لكنني أصبحت يا أمي هنا 

وحدي غريبا.. في الزحام.. 

لا شيء يعرفني ككل الناس يقتلنا الظلام 

فالناس لا تدري هنا معنى السلام 

يمشون في صمت كأن الأرض ضاقت بالبشر.. 

والدرب يا أمي.. مليء بالحفر.. 

وكبرت يا أمي.. وعانقت المنى 

وعرفت بعد كل ألوان الهوى.. 

وتحطمت نبضات قلبي ذات يوم عندما مات الهوى.. 

ورأيت أن الحب يقتل بعضه 

فنظل نعشق.. ثم نحزن.. ثم ننسى ما مضى 

و نعود نعشق مثلما كنا ليسحقنا.. الجوى 

لكن حبك ظل في قلبي كيانا.. لا يرى 

قد ظل في الأعماق يسري في دمي 

وأحس نبض عروقه في أعظمي 

أماه.. 

ما عدت أدري كيف ضاع الدرب مني 

ما أثقل الأحزان في عمري و ما أشقى التمني.. 

فالحب يا أمي هنا كأس.. وغانية.. وقصر 

الحب يا أمي هنا حفل.. وراقصة.. ومهر 

من يا ترى في الدرب يدرك 

أن في الحب العطاء 

الحب أن تجد الطيور الدفء في حضن.. المساء 

الحب أن تحد النجوم الأمن في قلب السماء 

الحب أن نحيا و نعشق ما نشاء.. 

* * * 

أماه.. يا أماه 

ما أحوج القلب الحزين لدعوة 

كم كانت الدعوات تمنحني الأمان 

قد صرت يا أمي هنا 

رجلا كبيرا ذا مكان 

وعرفت يا أمي كبار القوم والسلطان.. 

لكنني.. ما عدت أشعر أنني إنسان!!

*

----------


## ابن البلد

أ/ آمال
القصائد أكثر من رائعة وهذا الشطر رائع بكل معاني الكلمة ومعبر جدا عن حال فقدان العزيز والغالي 



> و أخذت أيامي و عطر العمر.. كيف تسافرين؟


دومتي لنا بكل خير يارب 
 :f:

----------


## أبو منار

الله الله عليكي اختي العزيزة

فاروق جويدة هو شاعري المفضل

احس انه يخاطب قلبي

----------


## amal3

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابن البلد
					
				
أ/ آمال
القصائد أكثر من رائعة وهذا الشطر رائع بكل معاني الكلمة ومعبر جدا عن حال فقدان العزيز والغالي 


دومتي لنا بكل خير يارب 




أخى العزيز   أحمد

أهلا بك مرة ثانية على صفحات شاعرنا الرقيق

صدقنى ياأخى  أننى أقف أمام قصائد الشاعر الرقيق فاروق جويدة عاجزة عن التعبير

فمنذ بدأت فى تدوين أعماله وأنا أهيم مع كلماته وقصائده لتأخذنى إلى دنياه

دنيا الحب الجميل

وأنا فى غاية السعادة لمتابعتك أعماله أولا بأول  

وأجدنى أكتشفت فيك روح المتذوق الشاعر    فتهنأتى لك

ويسعدنى أن أجدك هنا مرات ومرات

أما عن البيت الذى أعجبك  فأنا أجد كل أبياته رائعة

دام تواجدك هنا

أختك آمال مصطفى*

----------


## amal3

*أخى العزيز أبو منـــــــــــار

أهلا بك مع شاعرنا  صاحب الأحساس الراقى 

فتذوق الشعر من الأحاسيس الجميلة  ومن الصعب أن نقف أمام كلمات فاروق جويدة 

ولا نتأثر بها  

فكلنا نحب شاعرنا وكلماته وأحاسيسة الرائعة

اتمنى أن اجدك متابعا لقصائد وأعمال شاعرنا  


دمت بكل الخير

آمال مصطفى*

----------


## amal3

*الشاطئ الخالي    القصيدة : فصحى 
****************************

*الشاطىء الخالى



ورجعت في نفس المكان 

وأخذت أرتقب الرياح تهزني 

والشاطئ الخالي يضيق من الدخان 

وتخيلت عيناي يوم لقاءنا 

قد كان في هذا المكان 

قد مر عام منذ كان لقاؤنا أو ربما عامان 

إني نسيت العمر بعدك والزمان 

كل الذي ما زلت أذكره لقاء حائر 

وأصابع نامت عليها مهجتان 

و لقاء أنفاس لعل رحيقها 

ما زال يسري حائرا بين.. الرمال 

والموج يسمع بعض ما نحكي و يمضي.. في دلال 

كم كنت ألقي بين شعرك مهجتي 

فيغيب مني العمر في هذي الظلال 

والشمس يحضنها السحاب.. مودعا 

لكن.. على أمل جديد باللقاء 

فغدا تعود الشمس تلقي رأسها فوق السماء 

لكننا يوما تعانقنا وسرنا في الظلام 

والصمت ينطق في عيونك.. بالكلام 

ثم افترقنا عندما اقترب المساء 

وعلى جبين الليل نام الضوء وافترش السماء 

ومضيت يا عمري. وقلت إلى اللقاء 

* * * 

ورجعت في نفس المكان 

وأخذت أسأل كل يوم عنك موج البحر.. أنفاس الرمال. 

أحلام أيامي ترنح طيفها 

وهوت على صخر المحال.. 

الشاطئ الخالي تسائل في خجل 

أتراك تبحث عن رفيق العمر عن طيف الأمل.. 

يا عاشقا عصفت به ريح الشجن 

وتبعثرت أيامه الحيرى وتاهت في الزمن 

لو كنت أسرعت الخطى 

لوجدت من تهوى.. وفي نفس المكان.. 

عادت ولكن بعدما أضحى لغيرك عمرها 

وهناك فوق الصخرة الزرقاء جاءت.. 

كي تداعب طفلها..! 

غدا.. نحب 

جاء الرحيل حبيبتي جاء الرحيل.. 

لا تنظري للشمس في أحزانها 

فغدا سيضحك ضوءها بين النخيل 

ولتذكريني كل يوم عندما 

يشتاق قلبك للأصيل 

وستشرق الأزهار رغم دموعها 

وتعود ترقص مثلما كانت على الغصن الجميل 

* * * 

ولتذكريني كل عام كلما 

همس الربيع بشوقه نحو الزهر 

أو كلما جاء المساء معذبها 

كي يسكب الأحزان في ضوء القمر 

عودي إلى الذكرى وكانت روضة 

نثر الزمان على لياليها الزهر؟ 

إن كانت الشمس الحزينة قد توارى دفؤها 

فغدا يعود الدفء يملأ بيتنا 

والزهر سوف يعود يرقص حولنا 

لا تدعي أن الهوى سيموت حزنا.. بعدنا 

فالحب جاء مع الوجود وعاش عمرا.. قبلنا 

وغدا نحب كما بدأنا من سنين.. حبنا

*



*وعادت حبيبتي    القصيدة : فصحى 
***************************


*وعادت حبيبتى



يا ليل لا تعتب علي إذا رحلت مع النهار 

فالنورس الحيران عاد لأرضه.. ما عاد يهفو للبحار 

وأنامل الأيام يحنو نبضها 

حتى دموع الأمس من فرحي.. تغار 

وفمي تعانقه ابتسامات هجرن العمر حتى إنني 

ما كنت أحسبها.. تحن إلى المزار 

فالضوء لاح على ظلال العمر فانبثق النهار 

* * * 

يا ليل لا تعتب علي 

فلقد نزفت رحيق عمري في يديك 

وشعرت بالألم العميق يهزني في راحتيك 

وشعرت أني طالما ألقيت أحزاني عليك 

الآن أرحل عنك في أمل.. جديد 

كم عاشت الآمال ترقص في خيالي.. من بعيد 

و قضيت عمري كالصغير 

يشتاق عيدا.. أي عيد 

حتى رأيت القلب ينبض من جديد 

لو كنت تعلم أنها مثل النهار 

يوما ستلقاها معي.. 

سترى بأني لم أخنك و إنما 

قلبي يحن.. إلى النهار 

* * * 

يا ليل لا تعتب علي.. 

قد كنت تعرف كم تعذبني خيالاتي 

وتضحك.. في غباء 

كم قلت لي إن الخيال جريمة الشعراء 

و ظننت يوما أننا سنظل دوما.. أصدقاء 

أنا زهرة عبث التراب بعطرها 

ورحيق عمري تاه مثلك في الفضاء 

يا ليل لا تعتب علي 

أتراك تعرف لوعة الأشواق؟ 

و تنهد الليل الحزين و قال في ألم: 

أنا يا صديقي أول العشاق 

فلقد منحت الشمس عمري كله 

وغرست حب الشمس في أعماقي 

الشمس خانتني وراحت للقمر 

و رأيتها يوما تحدق في الغروب إليه تحلم بالسهر 

قالت: عشت البدر لا تعتب 

على من خان يوما أو هجر 

فالحب معجزة القدر 

لا ندري كيف يجئ.. أو يمضي كحلم.. منتظر 

فتركتها و جعلت عمري واحة 

يرتاح فيها الحائرون من البشر 

العمر يوم ثم نرحل بعده 

ونظل يرهقنا المسير 

دعني أعيش ولو ليوم واحد 

وأحب كالطفل.. الصغير 

دعني أحس بأن عمري 

مثل كل الناس يمضي.. كالغدير 

دعني أحدق في عيون الفجر 

يحملني.. إلى صبح منير 

فلقد سئمت الحزن و الألم المرير 

* * * 

الآن لا تغضب إذا جاء الرحيل 

و أترك رفاقك يعشقون الضوء في ظل النخيل 

دع أغنيات الحب تملأ كل بيت 

في ربى الأمل الظليل 

لو كان قلبك مثل قلبي في الهوى 

ما كان بعد الشمس عنك و زهدها 

يغتال حبك.. للأصيل 

* * * 

يا ليل إن عاد الصحاب ليسألوا عني.. هنا 

قل للصحاب بأنني 

أصبحت أدرك.. من أنا 

أنا لحظة سأعيشها 

و أحس فيها من أنا؟!

*




*بقايا..       القصيدة : فصحى 
*********************


*بقــــــــــــــــايا



الخبز.. والأطفال والضيف الثقيل.. 

وظلام أيام يموت ضياؤها بين النخيل.. 

وجوانب الطرقات ينزف جرحها 

وتسيل فوق ضلوعها سحب الدماء 

والجائعون على الطريق يصارعون الموت في زمن الشقاء 

فالحب مات على الطريق 

كما يموت.. الأشقياء 

وعلى رغيف الخبز مات الحب.. وانتحر الوفاء 

فالناس تبحث عن بقايا حجرة 

عن ضوء صبح.. عن دواء 

عن بسمة تاهت مع الأحزان و الشكوى 

كأحلام المساء 

آه من الدمع الذي ما عاد يمنعه.. نداء الكبرياء 

ما زلت أبكي في مدينتنا وذبت من البكاء 

لكنني ما زلت أنتظر الضياء 

* * * 

الناس صاروا في مدينتنا يبيعون الهوى.. 

مثل الجرائد.. و البخور 

فالحب في أيامنا 

أن يقتل الإنسان في الأرض الزهور 

كم من زهور قد قتلناها 

لتمنحنا بقايا.. من عطور 

الحب أصبح لحظة 

نغتال فيها روعة الإحساس فينا و الشعور.. 

* * * 

الحب صار مقيدا بين السلاسل والحفر 

قد صار مثل الناس يدميها 

رغيف العيش.. أو هم العمر 

وغدت قلوب الناس شيئا.. كالحجر.. 

الليل فيها راسخ الأقدام فانتحر القمر..

*

----------


## هشام النعال

سلمت اناملك اختى المبدعة امال
على هذا الاختيار
غان الشاعر الرائع فاروق جويدة فارس الكلمة
وهو شاعرى المفضل وتؤم روحى وفكرى
فشكرا على هذه الفكرة
ودام ابداعك

----------


## amal3

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة هشام النعال
					
				
سلمت اناملك اختى المبدعة امال
على هذا الاختيار
غان الشاعر الرائع فاروق جويدة فارس الكلمة
وهو شاعرى المفضل وتؤم روحى وفكرى
فشكرا على هذه الفكرة
ودام ابداعك



أخى العزيز هشام 

لقد شرفت بك  وأسعدنى تواجدك هنا

وشاعرنا المبدع فاروق جويدة هو من الشعراء ذوات الأحساس الراقى والأسلوب السهل 

والذى لايحتاج إلى مجهود كى نفهمه

وكلماته تعايشنا وكأننا نعيشها بالفعل

وقد نمت موهبتى فى كتابة الشعر على أعماله وكتاباته منذ الصغر

فأنعم به من شاعر وكاتب وصحفى  مخضرم

وأهلا بك دائما مع قصائده  وأتمنى ان تتابعها 

ولك منى كل الود والتقدير

آمال مصطفى*

----------


## amal3

*زمن الذئاب    القصيدة : فصحى 
************************زمن الذئاب


*وبعثت تعتب يا أبي..! 

وغضبت مني بعدما 

تاهت خطاي.. عن الحسين 

أنا يا أبي في الدرب مصلوب اليدين 

وزوابع الأيام تحملني و لا أدري.. لأين 

والناس تعبر فوق أشلائي 

ودمعي.. بين.. بين 

وبعثت تعتب يا أبي 

لم لا تجئ لكي ترى 

كيف الضمير يموت في قلب الرجل؟ 

كيف الأمان يضيع أو يفنى الأمل؟ 

لم لا تجئ لكي ترى 

أن الطريق يضيق حزنا بالبشر؟ 

أن الظلام اليوم يغتال القمر؟ 

أن الربيع يجئ.. من غير الزهر؟ 

لم لا تجئ لكي ترى.. 

الأرض تأكل زرعها؟ 

و الأم تقتل طفلها؟ 

أترى تصدق يا أبي 

أن السماء الآن.. تذبح بدرها؟! 

و الأرض يا أبتاه تأكل.. نفسها.. 

* * * 

وغضبت يا أبتاه مني بعدما 

تاهت خطاي عن الحسين.. 

أتراه عاش زماننا 

أتراه ذاق.. كؤوسنا؟ 

هل كان في أيامه دجل.. و إذلال.. وقهر؟ 

هل كان في أيامه دنس يضيق.. بكل طهر؟ 

فبيتنا صارت مقابر للبشر 

في كل مقبرة إله 

يعطي.. و يمنع ما يشاء 

ما أكثر العباد.. في زمن الشقاء 

أبتاه لا تعتب علي.. 

يوما ستلقاني أصلي في الحسين 

سترى دموع الحزن تحملها بقايا.. مقلتين.. 

فأنا أحن إلى الحسين.. 

ويشدني قلبي إليه فلا أرى.. قدمي تسير 

القلب يا أبتاه أصبح كالضرير 

أنا حائر في الدرب.. لا أدري المصير!! 

* * * 

أنا في المدينة يا أبي مثل السحاب.. 

يوما تداعبني الحياة بسحرها.. 

يوما.. يمزقني العذاب 

ورأيت أحلام السنين كأنها 

وهم جحود.. أو سراب 

وعرفت أن العمر حلم زائف 

فغدا يصير.. إلى التراب 

زمن حزين يا أبي زمن الذئاب 

* * * 

أبتاه لا تغضب إذا 

ما قلت شيئا.. من عتاب 

أبتاه قد علمتني حب التراب 

كيف الحياة أعيشها رغم الصعاب 

كيف الشباب يشدني نحو السحاب 

حاسبت نفسي عمرها 

حتى يئست من الحساب 

وضميري المسكين مات من العذاب 

أبتاه.. 

ما زال في قلبي عتاب 

لم لم تعلمني الحياة مع الذئاب؟!!

*


*نحن و الحب..    القصيدة : فصحى 
**************************


نحن و الحب..    




لا تنظري للأرض في دورانها 

فالنبض فيها.. حائر الأنفاس 

والحب يا دنياي أصبح بدعة 

وغدا رفاتا.. فاقد الإحساس 

و لقد عرفت الحب فيك هداية 

هيا نعلم حبنا.. للناس 

* * * 

هيا لنغرس في الدروب زهورنا 

هيا لنوقد في الظلام شموعنا 

يا واحة الأيام في الزمن الشقي.. 

إني أحن إلى هواك كطائر 

يهفو إلى العش البعيد 

و غدا سيأتي بعدنا الأمل الجديد 

أنا حائر بين الظلال 

لا تتركيني في خريف العمر تقتلني.. الظلال 

فأنا عبدت الله في عينيك يا نبع.. الجمال
* 




*ما زلت أذكرها    القصيدة : فصحى 
***************************

*مازلت أذكرها


ونظرت نحوك والحنين يشدني 

والذكريات الحائرات.. تهزني 

ودموع ماضينا تعود.. تلومني 

أتراك تذكرها و تعرف صوتها 

قد كان أعذب ما سمعت من الحياة.. 

قد كان أول خيط صبح أشرقت 

في عمرك الحيران دنيا من ضياه 

آه من العمر الذي يمضي بنا 

ويظل تحملنا خطاه 

ونعيش نحفر في الرمال عهودنا 

حتى يجئ الموج.. تصرعها يداه.. 

* * * 

أتراك لا تدرين حقا.. من أنا؟ 

الناس تنظر في ذهول.. نحونا 

كل الذي في البيت يذكر حبنا.. 

أم أن طول البعد-يا دنياي- غير حالنا؟ 

أنا يا حبيبة كل أيامي.. و قلبي و المنى 

ما زلت أشعر كل نبض كان يوما.. بيننا 

ومددت قلبي في الزحام لكي يعانق.. قلبها 

أنا لا أصدق أن في الأعماق شوقا.. مثل أشواقي لها 

وتصافحت أشواقنا 

وتعانقت خفقاتنا 

كل الذي في البيت يعرف أننا 

يوما وهبنا.. للوفاء حياتنا.. 

يسري و يفعل في الجوانح ما يشاء 

يوما نزفنا في الوداع دموعنا 

لو كانت الأيام تعود في صمت.. إلى الوراء 

* * * 

الآن تجمعنا الليالي بعدما 

أخذت من الأزهار كل رحيقها.. 

الآن تجمعنا الليالي بعدما 

سلبت من النظرات كل بريقها.. 

اليوم تلقاني كما تلقى الغريب 

بيني و بينك قلعة قالوا لنا.. 

شيئا نسميه النصيب 

ونظرت حولك في ألم 

ورأيت في عينيك شيئا عله 

حزن.. حنين.. أو بقايا من ندم 

وعلى قميصي نام منديلي على وجه القلم 

هذي هداياها تحدق نحونا 

منديلها كم بات يسألني 

متى الأيام تجمع.. شملنا 

ورأيت قلبي تائها بين الزحام 

لا شيء يسمع لا حديث.. ولا سلام 

أنا لا أرى شيئا أمامي غير ذكرى.. أو لقاء 

رجل توقف بالزمان.. وقد بنى 

قصرا كبيرا. .في الفضاء 

فلتعذريني أنني.. ما زلت أنظر للوراء 

* * * 

و سمعت صوتك في زحام الناس 

يسري.. كالضياء.. 

((زوجي فلان)).. 

((هذا فلان)).. 

قد كان يوما.. من أعز الأصدقاء 

نظرت إلي وحدقت 

هيا.. لنذهب للعشاء.

*

----------


## amal3

*أنا.. وعيناك    القصيدة : فصحى 
*********************** 

أنا.. وعيناك    


هيا معي لنصافح الأيام نغفر للقدر 

ونعانق العمر الجديد وأنت لي.. كل العمر 

قد صرت في دنياي أجمل زهرة 

ولقد قضيت العمر.. أهفو للزهر 

حتى رأيتك في خريف العمر عطرا ساحرا 

يختال في قلبي.. حبات المطر 

وعلى ظلال الحب تحملني المنى 

فأكاد يا دنياي أشعر بالخطر 

* * * 

قلبي يصيخ مع اللقاء تمهلي 

وأنا أخاف عليه بين يديك 

فأضم أيامي إليك مع المنى 

والقلب يخفق بالحنين إليك 

آه من الزمن الذي قد خانني 

قد ضاع من عمري.. بلا عينيك 

* * * 

لا تسأليني عن حياتي قبل أن ألقاك 

إني بدأت العمر منذ لقاك 

قد كان عمري في الحياة ضلالة 

ورأيت كل النور بعض ضياك 

لو كان عمري في الحياة خميلة 

ما كنت أمنح ظلها لسواك 

لو ظل شعري في الوجود بعطره 

فالشعر يا دنياي بعض شذاك 

إني تعبت من المسير و لا أرى 

في القلب شيئا.. غير أن يهواك

 [/poem]*

----------


## amal3

*وجئت إليك      القصيدة : فصحى 
*************************


*وجئت إليك      



و جئت إليك و في راحتي جراح السنين 

و أحزان عمر.. وطيف اغتراب 

وبين الليالي.. بقايا أماني 

تلاشت كما يتلاشى السراب 

شعيرات رأسي تصارعن يوما 

بياض الشيوخ و سحر الشباب 

تراني أحب و قد صار عمري 

ثقيلا.. ثقيلا كليل العذاب 

وجئت إليك وفرحة قلبي تفوق السحاب 

وبيني وبينك سد منيع 

وعشرون عاما.. تجر الثياب 

وجدت الأماني قلاعا توارت 

وحلما تمزق بين الحراب 

لقد كنت في العمر يوما جميلا 

وقطرة ماء.. طواها التراب 

وقد كنت لحنا توارى بقلبي 

ومر على العمر مثل السحاب 

بكينا-وبالحزن- بعض الليالي 

فكيف سنبكي ضياع الشباب؟! 

كنت من ألحاني 

لا تسأليني كيف حال زماني 

ماذا يعيش اليوم في وجداني 

ما أنت في دنياي إلا قصة 

بدأت بقلبي.. وانتهت بلساني 

وشدوتها للناس لحنا خالدا 

يكفيك أنك.. كنت من ألحاني 

* * * 

لا تسأليني عن سنين حياتي 

هل عشت بعدك.. حائر الزفرات 

أنا يا ابنة العشرين كهلا في الهوى 

أنا فارس.. قد ضاع بالغزوات 

والحب يا دنياي حلم خادع 

قد ضعت فيه.. كما أضاع حياتي 

* * * 

لا تسأليني عن شذا أحلامي 

فرحيق عمري.. ليس في أيامي 

إني جعلت العمر لحنا رائعا.. 

والشعر عندي أجمل الأحلام 

فالعمر أيام يذوب رنينها 

والشعر يبقى خالد الأنغام 

* * * 

إن طال عمري في الحياة فربما 

أجد الأمان مع الزمان القاسي 

هادنته عمرا و قلت لعله 

يوما يصافحني.. ككل الناس 

لم تبق لي الأيام غير شجونها 

كالخمر تبكي.. من قيود الكاس

*


*ويمضي العمر..    القصيدة : فصحى 
****************************
*ويمضي العمر..  



ويمضي العمر.. يا عمري 

وأشعر أن في الأيام يوما.. سوف يجمعنا 

وأن الحب رغم البعد سوف يزور مضجعنا 

وأن الدهر بعد الصد سوف يعود يسمعنا 

ويمسح في ظلام العمر شكوانا.. وأدمعنا 

* * * 

غدا ألقاك أغنية 

يحن لشدوها.. قلبي 

وكم سكرت حنايانا 

وتاه البعد.. في القرب 

فلم نعرف سوى النجوى 

لنحيا الحب.. للحب 

* * * 

غدا يا منية الأيام تجمعنا ليالينا 

سنبني للهوى بيتا و نلقي فيه ماضينا 

ونكتب فيه ملحمة و نودعها أمانينا 

تركت لديك أشعاري فضميها إلى صدرك 

وقولي إنها عمري وما عمري سوى عمرك 

عرفت الحب أمطارا.. وزهرا في سنا ثغرك 

* * * 

غدا في الشط تجمعنا 

ليالي الصيف والنجوى 

وفوق رماله الفرحى 

سننسى الحزن والشكوى 

نعانق فيه أحلاما 

تركناها بلا مأوى 

وقد ألقاك في سفر 

وقد ألقاك في غربة 

كلانا عاش مشتاقا 

وعاند في الهوى قلبه 

* * * 

ويمضي العمر يا عمري 

وأشعر أن في الأيام يوما سوف يجمعنا 

وأن الدهر بعد الصد سوف يعود يسمعنا 

لأن هواك في قلبي سيبقى خالد المعنى

*


*عندما يرحل الرفاق    القصيدة : فصحى 
******************************
*عندما يرحل الرفاق    


تاهت خطاي عن الطريق 

لا ضوء فيه.. ولا حياة.. ولا رفيق 

والبيت.. أين البيت؟! 

قد صار كالأمل الغريق 

و عواصف الأيام تقتلع الجوانح 

بالأسى الدامي.. العميق 

وتلعثمت شفتاي قلت لعلني 

أخطأت.. في الليل الطريق 

وسمعت صوت الليل يسري.. في شجن: 

قدماك خاصمتا الطريق 

رحل الرفاق أيا صديقي من زمن 

* * * 

يا ليل.. 

يا من قد جمعت على جفونك شملنا 

يا من نثرت رياض دفئك حولنا 

وحملت أنسام الربيع رقيقة 

سكرى لترقص.. بيننا 

أتراك تذكر من أنا؟ 

أنا صاحب البيت القديم 

يوما تركت لديك حبا عاش مفتون.. المنى 

و سمعت صوت الليل يسري.. في شجن 

رحل الرفاق أيا صديقي من زمن 

* * * 

ودخلت بيتي و السنين تشدني 

وروائح الماضي القديم.. تضمني 

البيت يعرف خطوتي 

في مدخل البيت الحزين رأيت كل حكايتي 

الأرض تبتلع الزهور 

وأزهار النوار في تابوتها 

أطلال عطر.. أو قشور 

فوق القاعد كانت الحشرات تجري.. أو تدور 

والهمس يسري بينها 

جمع التراب رفاقه حولي و حدق.. في غرور: 

أتراك جئت لكي تحطم بيتنا 

وسألته في دهشة: 

أتراك تعرف من أنا؟ 

أنا صاحب البيت القديم 

نهض التراب وقال في غضب: 

شيء عجيب ما أرى.. 

ماذا تريد؟ 

كل الذي في البيت يعرف أنني 

أصبحت صاحبه الجديد 

وعلى جدار الصمت نامت صورتي 

تاهت ملامحها مع الأيام مثل.. حكايتي.. 

ودموعها تنساب كالماضي وتروي قصتي.. 

بجوار مقعدنا رأيت جريدة 

فيها مواعيد السفر.. 

ومتى تعود الطائرة.. 

وشريط أغنية لعل رنينها 

قد ظل يسرع.. ثم يسرع 

خلف ذكرى.. حائرة 

فتوقفت نبضاتها.. 

وسمعتها: 

(أيها الساهر تغفو.. 

تذكر العهد.. و تصحو.. 

و إذا ما التأم جرح جد بالتذكار.. جرح 

فتعلم كيف تنسى و تعلم.. كيف تمحو) 

* * * 

وعلى سريري ماتت الأحلام وانتهت.. المنى 

يا حجرتي.. يا صورتي.. 

يا كل ما أحببت من هذا الوجود 

يا وردتي يا أعذب الألحان في دنيا الورود 

أنا صاحب البيت القديم!! 

لا شيء ينطق في السكون 

لا شيء يعرف.. من أكون؟!! 

وسمعت صوتا يقتل الصمت الرهيب: 

أنت الذي ترك الزهور.. 

لكي تموت من الصقيع.. 

كل الذي في البيت عاش و ظل يحلم بالربيع.. 

كل الذي في البيت مات 

كل الذي في البيت مات 

* * * 

ومضيت نحو الصوت تنهرني الخطى.. 

فوجدته قلمي ينام على كتاب 

ودماؤه الحيرى تئن على التراب 

ومضى يحدثني بحزن.. و اكتئاب: 

لم يا صديقي قد هجرتم بيتنا 

وتركتم الحب الصغير يموت حزنا.. بيننا 

في كل يوم كان يسأل: أين أمي؟؟ أين راح أبي؟! 

تراني.. من أنا؟! 

ما زلت أذكر يا رفيقي ساعة الأمس الحزين 

أنا لا أصدق أن قلبك جرب الأشواق 

أو ذاق الحنين 

ما كنت أحسب أن مثلك قد يخون 

أو أن طيف الحب في دنياك يوما.. قد يهون 

* * * 

أمسكت بالقلم الذي يبكي أمامي في جنون.. 

هيا إلي فربما نجد الطريق 

هيا إلي فربما نجد الرفيق 

ماذا أقول؟! 

تاهت خطاي عن الطريق..!

*

----------


## amal3

*أنا.. وعيناك     القصيدة : فصحى 
*************************
*أنا.. وعيناك     


هيا معي لنصافح الأيام نغفر للقدر 

ونعانق العمر الجديد وأنت لي.. كل العمر 

قد صرت في دنياي أجمل زهرة 

ولقد قضيت العمر.. أهفو للزهر 

حتى رأيتك في خريف العمر عطرا ساحرا 

يختال في قلبي.. حبات المطر 

وعلى ظلال الحب تحملني المنى 

فأكاد يا دنياي أشعر بالخطر 

* * * 

قلبي يصيخ مع اللقاء تمهلي 

وأنا أخاف عليه بين يديك 

فأضم أيامي إليك مع المنى 

والقلب يخفق بالحنين إليك 

آه من الزمن الذي قد خانني 

قد ضاع من عمري.. بلا عينيك 

* * * 

لا تسأليني عن حياتي قبل أن ألقاك 

إني بدأت العمر منذ لقاك 

قد كان عمري في الحياة ضلالة 

ورأيت كل النور بعض ضياك 

لو كان عمري في الحياة خميلة 

ما كنت أمنح ظلها لسواك 

لو ظل شعري في الوجود بعطره 

فالشعر يا دنياي بعض شذاك 

إني تعبت من المسير و لا أرى 

في القلب شيئا.. غير أن يهواك

*




*الزمن الحزين..       القصيدة : فصحى 
****************************

*الزمن الحزين..       


أتيت يا ولدي.. مع الزمن الحزين 

فالعطر بالأحزان مات.. على حنايا الياسمين 

أطيارنا رحلت.. و أضناها الحنين 

أيامنا.. كسحابة الصيف الحزين 

ودماؤنا صارت شراب العابثين 

تتبعثر الأحلام في أعمارنا 

تتساقط الأفراح من أيامنا 

صرنا عرايا..؟! 

كل من في الأرض جاء 

حتى يمزق.. جرحنا 

صرنا عرايا..؟! 

كل من في الأرض جاء 

حتى يمزق.. عرضنا.. 

قالوا لنا: 

أنتم حصون المجد.. أنتم عزنا 

قتلوا الصباح بأرضنا.. قتلوا المنى 

* * * 

من أجل أن يقتات أبنائي التراب؟ 

من أجل من نحيا عبيدا للعذاب؟ 

حزن.. وإذلال.. وشكوى واغتراب 

يا سادتي.. قلبي يموت من العذاب 

لمن العتاب؟ 

لمن الحساب؟ 

من أجل من تتغرب الأطيار في بلدي وتنتحر الزهور؟ 

من أجل من تتحطم الكلمات في صدري وتختنق السطور؟ 

من أجل من يغتالنا قدر جسور 

يا سادتي.. عندي سؤال واحد 

من أجل من يتمزق الغد في بلادي؟ 

من أجل من يجني الأسى أولادي؟ 

* * * 

قد علموني الخوف يا ولدي 

وقالوا.. إن في الخوف النجاة 

إن الصلاة.. هي الصلاة 

إن السؤال جريمة لا تعصي يا ولدي((الإله)) 

عشرون عاما يا بني دفنتها 

وكأنها شبح توارى في المساء 

ضاعت سنين العمر يا ولدي هباء 

والعمر علمني الكثير 

أن أدفن الآهات في صدري و أمضي.. كالضرير.. 

ألا أفكر في المصير 

قل ما بدا لك يا بني و لا تخف 

فالخوف مقبرة الحياة.. 

من أجل صبح تشرق الأيام في أرجائه 

من أجل عمر ماتت الأحلام في أحشائه 

قل ما بدا لك يا بني 

حتى يعود الحب يملأ بيتنا 

حتى نلملم بالأمان جراحنا 

لا تتركوا الغد في فؤادي يحترق 

لا تجعلوا صوت الأماني يختنق

*

----------


## أسد ماركو

أختي العزيزة بعد التحية
أعجبت جدا بهذا الشاعر الفذ الذي قرأناه وقلدناه منذ سنين ولكن ماذا عن سمير درويش وأمل دنقل محمد عفيفي مطر أدونيس......................

----------


## اشجان

انت فعلا" رائعة وافكارك مدهشة والاشعار جميلة جدا" جدا" ..بارك الله فيك يا صديقتي.

----------


## amal3

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أسد ماركو
					
				
أختي العزيزة بعد التحية
أعجبت جدا بهذا الشاعر الفذ الذي قرأناه وقلدناه منذ سنين ولكن ماذا عن سمير درويش وأمل دنقل محمد عفيفي مطر أدونيس......................




من المؤكد أنهم شعراء مميزين وقرأنا جميعنا لهم وعشنا مع كلماتهم

ولكن ياأخى كلٌ منا يجد نفسه فى النهاية مع شاعر يلمسه من داخله 

فمنذ طفولتى وأنا أميل بأحاسيسى مع شاعران لهم تقريبا نفس المدرسة 

الشعرية وهما شاعرنا وأستاذنا جميعا نزار قبانى  والشاعر المصرى الأصيل 

فاروق جويدة فأعزر ميلى لهذان الشاعران الجميلان 

وليس معنى هذا أننى لا أقرأ لباقى شعرائنا  بالعكس فأنا أقرء لكل من يرسم الأحساس 

بكلماته وقصائده

أشكرك لمرورك الكريم  ويسعدنى متابعتك للقصائد 

لك الود

آمال مصطفى*

----------


## amal3

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اشجان
					
				
انت فعلا" رائعة وافكارك مدهشة والاشعار جميلة جدا" جدا" ..بارك الله فيك يا صديقتي.




الأخت والصديقة أشجان

أشكرك على مديحك ورأيك الراقى فى وفى أفكارى وأشعارى

ويسعدنى دائما أن أجدك تنيرى صفحاتى بردودك  وآرائك

حفظك الله من كل مكروه

تقبلى حبى

آمال مصطفى*

----------


## محمد نديم

أختنا آمال
شكرا لاختيارك شاعرنا الفذ
وهو شاعر متفر الشخصية  يتميز بالدفق الشعوري والموسيقي السلس والسهل دون غموض أو تعقيدات..
أفكاره واضحة ...قصائده موجهة ...
كلماته عظيمة في بساطة استخدامها وبسيطة في عظمة تصويرها ..
وهو شاعر ذو موقف ... وبعاني من جراء موقفه ضد الفساد والظلم ... ولقد جرد قلمه الشريف في مواجهة جيوش الظلام وثعابين الإفساد وجوقة المطبلين والمنافقين ..

وهو مصري أصيل ..ونيلي عريق
أشم في زهور أشعاره عبق المجد  وطين الحقول ساعة أن يروى..
.وهمس الضفاف ...في الفجر و ساعة الأصيل ..وصبر الفلاح ...وعظمة الأم ... والأمة.

.
امتناني لك ولشاعرنا الكبير.

نديم

----------


## amal3

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد نديم
					
				

 أختنا آمال
شكرا لاختيارك شاعرنا الفذ
وهو شاعر متفر الشخصية  يتميز بالدفق الشعوري والموسيقي السلس والسهل دون غموض أو تعقيدات..
أفكاره واضحة ...قصائده موجهة ...
كلماته عظيمة في بساطة استخدامها وبسيطة في عظمة تصويرها ..
وهو شاعر ذو موقف ... وبعاني من جراء موقفه ضد الفساد والظلم ... ولقد جرد قلمه الشريف في مواجهة جيوش الظلام وثعابين الإفساد وجوقة المطبلين والمنافقين ..

وهو مصري أصيل ..ونيلي عريق
أشم في زهور أشعاره عبق المجد  وطين الحقول ساعة أن يروى..
.وهمس الضفاف ...في الفجر و ساعة الأصيل ..وصبر الفلاح ...وعظمة الأم ... والأمة.

.
امتناني لك ولشاعرنا الكبير.

نديم




أخى العزيز محمد نديم

أشكر مرورك الكريم على صفحات شاعرنا المصرى الأصيل  صاحب الأحساس العالى 

وأشكرك على الأضافة التى تفضلت بها للتعريف بالشاعر

وكما ذكرت فى أضافتك أنه شاعر متفرد كلماته كحد السيف  وأحساسه بالكلمة حقيقى

وليس مصطنع  

إذا تكلم عن الوجدانيات نجده كعأظم شاعر رومانسى   وإذا تكلم فى الوطنيات غرقنا معه

فى بحور الوطنية 

فله الأجلال والأكباروكلنا أصحاب الكلمة نتمنى أن نكون مثله ونسلك مساره الناجح


وبمنتهى الصراحة أنا أتوسم فيك نفس مسار شاعرنا ونجاحه

كلل الله مسعاك بالنجاح والتوفيق 

ولعلك تتذكرنى يوم أن تكون شاعرا له مكانة كبيرة فى تلك الأسماء المخلدة


تقبل تقديرى وأحترامى لشخصك الكريم                  


آمال مصطفى*

----------


## amal3

*وتهدأ الأحزان    القصيدة : فصحى 
*************************

*وتهدأ الأحــــــــــــــــــــــزان



إن ضاق العمر بأحزاني 

أو تاه الدمع بأجفاني 

أو صرت وحيدا في نفسي 

وغدوت بقايا إنسان 

سأعود أداعب أيكتنا 

وأعود أردد ألحاني 

وأعانق دربا يعرفني 

وعليه ستهدأ أحزاني

*




*ونشقى بالأمل          القصيدة : فصحى 
******************************

*ونشقى بالأمل          



ويحملني الحنين إليك طفلا 
وألقى فوق صدرك أمنياتي 
غرست الدرب أزهارا بعمري 
وأسلمت الزمان زمام أمري 
وكان العمر في عينيك أمنا 
*




*خطيئة          القصيدة : فصحى 
************************

*خطيئة



أسقطت حبك من سنين حياتي 

وصلبته شبحا على الطرقات 

وجمعت أيام الفضائل كلها 

فوجدت بعدي أجمل الحسنات 

قد كنت في ليل الظلال خطيئة 

لا الصوم يغفرها ولا صلواتي
*

----------


## الاميرةالمفقودة

انا بحب الشاعر الجميل دة عشان جوزي  بيحبوووووووووو
اشكرك عشان رجعتيني لذكريات جميله مش من بعيد بس خلاص اصبحت ذكرى

----------


## amal3

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الاميرةالمفقودة
					
				

انا بحب الشاعر الجميل دة عشان جوزي  بيحبوووووووووو
اشكرك عشان رجعتيني لذكريات جميله مش من بعيد بس خلاص اصبحت ذكرى 



أميرتى الغالية

نعم أنت أحببت شاعرنا لأن زوجك يحبه  ولولا أنك أحببتى شعره وكلماته ماكنت أحببتيه 

فمن المؤكد أنك تذوقتى كلماته واشعاره وعشتيها مع زوجك 

لذا ترك فيك هذه الذكرى الجميلة

حبيبتى 

الذكريات الجميلة تظل فى خيالنا كماهى .......جميلة 

والحب لا يموت ولكنه يتحول إلى شكل آخر من الحب 

أمنياتى لك بدوام الحب والذكرى الجميلة والحاضر الأجمل 


تقبلى حبى 

آمال مصطفى*

----------


## amal3

*سلوان.. لا تحزني   القصيدة فصحى
*****************************
*سلوان لا تحزني إن خانني الأجل 

ما بين جرح وجرح ينبت الأمل 

لا تحزني يا ابنتي إن ضاق بي زمني 

إن الخطايا بدمع الطهر تغتسل 

قد يصبح العمر أحلاما نطاردها 

تجري ونجري.. وتدمينا ولا نصل 

سلوان لا تسأليني عن حكايتنا 

ماذا فعلنا.. وماذا ويحهم فعلوا 

قد ضيعوا العمر يا للعمر لو جنحت 

منا الحياة وأفتى من به خبل 

عمر ثقيل بكأس الحزن جرعنا 

كيف الهروب وقد تاهت بنا الحيل 

* * * 

الحزن في القلب في الأعماق في دمنا 

يأس طويل فكيف الجرح يندمل 

أيامنا لم تزل بالوهم تخدعنا 

قبر من الخوف يطوينا ونحتمل 

لا تسأليني لماذا الحزن ضيعنا 

ولتسألي الحزن هل ضاقت به السب 

إن ضاقت الأرض بالأحلام في وطني 

ما زال في الأفق ضوء الحلم يكتمل 

هذي الجماجم أزهارا سيحملها 

عمر جديد لمن عاشوا.. ومن رحلوا 

هذي الدماء ستروي أرضنا أملا 

قد يخطئ الدهر عنواني ولا أصل 

* * * 

إن ضاق مني زماني لن أعاتبه 

هل يعشق السفح من أحلامه الجبل 

سلوان يا فرحة في الأرض تحملني 

في ضوء عينيك لا يأس ولا ملل 

عيناك يا واحتي عمر أعانقه 

إن ضاقت الأرض وانسابت بنا المقل 

ضيعت عمري أغني الحب في زمن 

شيئان ماتا عليه الحب والأمل 

ضيعت عمري أبيع الحلم في وطن 

شيئان عاشا عليه الزيف والدجل 

كم راودتني بحار البعد في خجل 

لا أستطيع بعادا كيف أحتمل 

* * * 

مازال للحب بيت في ضمائرنا 

ما أجمل النار تخبو ثم تشتعل 

لا تفزعي يا ابنتي ولتضحكي أبدا 

كم طال ليل وعند الصبح يرتحل 

ما زال في خاطري حلم يراودني 

أن يرجع الصبح والأطيار والغزل 

سلوان يا طفلتي لا تحزني أبدا 

إن الطيور بضوء الفجر تكتحل 

ما زلت طيرا يغني الحب في أمل 

قد يمنح الحلم.. مالا يمنح الأجل..*

----------

